# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Attempted to update firmware... now I'm stuck

## plackslayer

A while ago I printed the parts for the Itty Bitty Double FLEX V2Extruder and picked up the hardware to make it... Finally got around to putting it all together and am now stuck...

I have the RAMBo board as my setup and cannot for the life of me get a working configuration to upload and get either extruder working.

Is there a good place to start?  Or does someone already have the Rambo version of the firmware for this setup available for me to start working with?

Setup:
12" Makerfarm frame
IBDFlexV2 with E3Dv6 extruders.

Thanks in advance.
--PS

----------


## plackslayer

Ok so I have updated to the nightly build of Marlin - I have attempted to fix my issues but I still cannot get the the servo for the z probe to extend/retract.

I have tested the wiring and it gives the appropriate readings on my multimeter but something is not right.  

I could really use some help getting this going.


My setup is still as above - 12" Makerfarm, IBDFlexC2 with the E3Dv6 hot ends.

The plastic bits were printed when my printer was working and the motors/metal bits were bought from Clough42.

Configuration.h


```
/**
 * Marlin 3D Printer Firmware
 */
#ifndef CONFIGURATION_H
#define CONFIGURATION_H
#define CONFIGURATION_H_VERSION 010100




// User-specified version info of this build to display in [Pronterface, etc] terminal window during
// startup. Implementation of an idea by Prof Braino to inform user that any changes made to this
// build by the user have been successfully uploaded into firmware.
#define STRING_CONFIG_H_AUTHOR "(Plackslayer, Dual)" // Who made the changes.
#define SHOW_BOOTSCREEN
#define STRING_SPLASH_LINE1 SHORT_BUILD_VERSION // will be shown during bootup in line 1
#define STRING_SPLASH_LINE2 WEBSITE_URL         // will be shown during bootup in line 2




#define SERIAL_PORT 0


/**
 * :[2400, 9600, 19200, 38400, 57600, 115200, 250000]
 */
#define BAUDRATE 250000


// The following define selects which electronics board you have.
// Please choose the name from boards.h that matches your setup
#ifndef MOTHERBOARD
  #define MOTHERBOARD BOARD_RAMBO
#endif


// Optional custom name for your RepStrap or other custom machine
// Displayed in the LCD "Ready" message
#define CUSTOM_MACHINE_NAME "PlackPrint 3D"

// @section extruder


// This defines the number of extruders
// :[1, 2, 3, 4, 5]
#define EXTRUDERS 2


// Offset of the extruders (uncomment if using more than one and relying on firmware to position when changing).
// The offset has to be X=0, Y=0 for the extruder 0 hotend (default extruder).
// For the other hotends it is their distance from the extruder 0 hotend.
#define HOTEND_OFFSET_X {0.0, 25.50} // (in mm) for each extruder, offset of the hotend on the X axis
#define HOTEND_OFFSET_Y {0.0, 0.00}  // (in mm) for each extruder, offset of the hotend on the Y axis


// @section machine


/**
 * Select your power supply here. Use 0 if you haven't connected the PS_ON_PIN
 *
 * 0 = No Power Switch
 * 1 = ATX
 * 2 = X-Box 360 203Watts (the blue wire connected to PS_ON and the red wire to VCC)
 *
 * :{ 0:'No power switch', 1:'ATX', 2:'X-Box 360' }
 */
#define POWER_SUPPLY 0


#if POWER_SUPPLY > 0
  // Enable this option to leave the PSU off at startup.
  // Power to steppers and heaters will need to be turned on with M80.
  //#define PS_DEFAULT_OFF
#endif


// @section temperature


//===========================================================================
//============================= Thermal Settings ============================
//===========================================================================


/**
 * --NORMAL IS 4.7kohm PULLUP!-- 1kohm pullup can be used on hotend sensor, using correct resistor and table
 *
 * Temperature sensors available:
 *
 *    -3 : thermocouple with MAX31855 (only for sensor 0)
 *    -2 : thermocouple with MAX6675 (only for sensor 0)
 *    -1 : thermocouple with AD595
 *     0 : not used
 *     1 : 100k thermistor - best choice for EPCOS 100k (4.7k pullup)
 *     2 : 200k thermistor - ATC Semitec 204GT-2 (4.7k pullup)
 *     3 : Mendel-parts thermistor (4.7k pullup)
 *     4 : 10k thermistor !! do not use it for a hotend. It gives bad resolution at high temp. !!
 *     5 : 100K thermistor - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head) (4.7k pullup)
 *     6 : 100k EPCOS - Not as accurate as table 1 (created using a fluke thermocouple) (4.7k pullup)
 *     7 : 100k Honeywell thermistor 135-104LAG-J01 (4.7k pullup)
 *    71 : 100k Honeywell thermistor 135-104LAF-J01 (4.7k pullup)
 *     8 : 100k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (4.7k pullup)
 *     9 : 100k GE Sensing AL03006-58.2K-97-G1 (4.7k pullup)
 *    10 : 100k RS thermistor 198-961 (4.7k pullup)
 *    11 : 100k beta 3950 1% thermistor (4.7k pullup)
 *    12 : 100k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (4.7k pullup) (calibrated for Makibox hot bed)
 *    13 : 100k Hisens 3950  1% up to 300°C for hotend "Simple ONE " & "Hotend "All In ONE"
 *    20 : the PT100 circuit found in the Ultimainboard V2.x
 *    60 : 100k Maker's Tool Works Kapton Bed Thermistor beta=3950
 *    66 : 4.7M High Temperature thermistor from Dyze Design
 *    70 : the 100K thermistor found in the bq Hephestos 2
 *    75 : 100k Generic Silicon Heat Pad with NTC 100K MGB18-104F39050L32 thermistor
 *
 *       1k ohm pullup tables - This is atypical, and requires changing out the 4.7k pullup for 1k.
 *                              (but gives greater accuracy and more stable PID)
 *    51 : 100k thermistor - EPCOS (1k pullup)
 *    52 : 200k thermistor - ATC Semitec 204GT-2 (1k pullup)
 *    55 : 100k thermistor - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head) (1k pullup)
 *
 *  1047 : Pt1000 with 4k7 pullup
 *  1010 : Pt1000 with 1k pullup (non standard)
 *   147 : Pt100 with 4k7 pullup
 *   110 : Pt100 with 1k pullup (non standard)
 *
 *         Use these for Testing or Development purposes. NEVER for production machine.
 *   998 : Dummy Table that ALWAYS reads 25°C or the temperature defined below.
 *   999 : Dummy Table that ALWAYS reads 100°C or the temperature defined below.
 *
 * :{ '0': "Not used", '1':"100k / 4.7k - EPCOS", '2':"200k / 4.7k - ATC Semitec 204GT-2", '3':"Mendel-parts / 4.7k", '4':"10k !! do not use for a hotend. Bad resolution at high temp. !!", '5':"100K / 4.7k - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head)", '6':"100k / 4.7k EPCOS - Not as accurate as Table 1", '7':"100k / 4.7k Honeywell 135-104LAG-J01", '8':"100k / 4.7k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT", '9':"100k / 4.7k GE Sensing AL03006-58.2K-97-G1", '10':"100k / 4.7k RS 198-961", '11':"100k / 4.7k beta 3950 1%", '12':"100k / 4.7k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (calibrated for Makibox hot bed)", '13':"100k Hisens 3950  1% up to 300°C for hotend 'Simple ONE ' & hotend 'All In ONE'", '20':"PT100 (Ultimainboard V2.x)", '51':"100k / 1k - EPCOS", '52':"200k / 1k - ATC Semitec 204GT-2", '55':"100k / 1k - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head)", '60':"100k Maker's Tool Works Kapton Bed Thermistor beta=3950", '66':"Dyze Design 4.7M High Temperature thermistor", '70':"the 100K thermistor found in the bq Hephestos 2", '71':"100k / 4.7k Honeywell 135-104LAF-J01", '147':"Pt100 / 4.7k", '1047':"Pt1000 / 4.7k", '110':"Pt100 / 1k (non-standard)", '1010':"Pt1000 / 1k (non standard)", '-3':"Thermocouple + MAX31855 (only for sensor 0)", '-2':"Thermocouple + MAX6675 (only for sensor 0)", '-1':"Thermocouple + AD595",'998':"Dummy 1", '999':"Dummy 2" }
 */
#define TEMP_SENSOR_0 1
#define TEMP_SENSOR_1 1
#define TEMP_SENSOR_2 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_3 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_4 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_BED 1


// Dummy thermistor constant temperature readings, for use with 998 and 999
#define DUMMY_THERMISTOR_998_VALUE 25
#define DUMMY_THERMISTOR_999_VALUE 100


// Use temp sensor 1 as a redundant sensor with sensor 0. If the readings
// from the two sensors differ too much the print will be aborted.
//#define TEMP_SENSOR_1_AS_REDUNDANT
#define MAX_REDUNDANT_TEMP_SENSOR_DIFF 10


// Extruder temperature must be close to target for this long before M109 returns success
#define TEMP_RESIDENCY_TIME 10  // (seconds)
#define TEMP_HYSTERESIS 3       // (degC) range of +/- temperatures considered "close" to the target one
#define TEMP_WINDOW     1       // (degC) Window around target to start the residency timer x degC early.


// Bed temperature must be close to target for this long before M190 returns success
#define TEMP_BED_RESIDENCY_TIME 10  // (seconds)
#define TEMP_BED_HYSTERESIS 3       // (degC) range of +/- temperatures considered "close" to the target one
#define TEMP_BED_WINDOW     1       // (degC) Window around target to start the residency timer x degC early.


// The minimal temperature defines the temperature below which the heater will not be enabled It is used
// to check that the wiring to the thermistor is not broken.
// Otherwise this would lead to the heater being powered on all the time.
#define HEATER_0_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_1_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_2_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_3_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_4_MINTEMP 5
#define BED_MINTEMP 5


// When temperature exceeds max temp, your heater will be switched off.
// This feature exists to protect your hotend from overheating accidentally, but *NOT* from thermistor short/failure!
// You should use MINTEMP for thermistor short/failure protection.
#define HEATER_0_MAXTEMP 280
#define HEATER_1_MAXTEMP 280
#define HEATER_2_MAXTEMP 275
#define HEATER_3_MAXTEMP 275
#define HEATER_4_MAXTEMP 275
#define BED_MAXTEMP 150


//===========================================================================
//============================= PID Settings ================================
//===========================================================================
// PID Tuning Guide here: http://reprap.org/wiki/PID_Tuning


// Comment the following line to disable PID and enable bang-bang.
#define PIDTEMP
#define BANG_MAX 255 // limits current to nozzle while in bang-bang mode; 255=full current
#define PID_MAX BANG_MAX // limits current to nozzle while PID is active (see PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE below); 255=full current
#if ENABLED(PIDTEMP)
  //#define PID_AUTOTUNE_MENU // Add PID Autotune to the LCD "Temperature" menu to run M303 and apply the result.
  //#define PID_DEBUG // Sends debug data to the serial port.
  //#define PID_OPENLOOP 1 // Puts PID in open loop. M104/M140 sets the output power from 0 to PID_MAX
  //#define SLOW_PWM_HEATERS // PWM with very low frequency (roughly 0.125Hz=8s) and minimum state time of approximately 1s useful for heaters driven by a relay
  //#define PID_PARAMS_PER_HOTEND // Uses separate PID parameters for each extruder (useful for mismatched extruders)
                                  // Set/get with gcode: M301 E[extruder number, 0-2]
  #define PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE 10 // If the temperature difference between the target temperature and the actual temperature
                                  // is more than PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE then the PID will be shut off and the heater will be set to min/max.
  #define K1 0.95 //smoothing factor within the PID


  // If you are using a pre-configured hotend then you can use one of the value sets by uncommenting it
  // Ultimaker
  #define  DEFAULT_Kp 22.2
  #define  DEFAULT_Ki 1.08
  #define  DEFAULT_Kd 114


  // MakerGear
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kp 7.0
  //#define  DEFAULT_Ki 0.1
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kd 12


  // Mendel Parts V9 on 12V
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kp 63.0
  //#define  DEFAULT_Ki 2.25
  //#define  DEFAULT_Kd 440


#endif // PIDTEMP


//===========================================================================
//============================= PID > Bed Temperature Control ===============
//===========================================================================
// Select PID or bang-bang with PIDTEMPBED. If bang-bang, BED_LIMIT_SWITCHING will enable hysteresis
//
// Uncomment this to enable PID on the bed. It uses the same frequency PWM as the extruder.
// If your PID_dT is the default, and correct for your hardware/configuration, that means 7.689Hz,
// which is fine for driving a square wave into a resistive load and does not significantly impact you FET heating.
// This also works fine on a Fotek SSR-10DA Solid State Relay into a 250W heater.
// If your configuration is significantly different than this and you don't understand the issues involved, you probably
// shouldn't use bed PID until someone else verifies your hardware works.
// If this is enabled, find your own PID constants below.
//#define PIDTEMPBED


//#define BED_LIMIT_SWITCHING


// This sets the max power delivered to the bed, and replaces the HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER option.
// all forms of bed control obey this (PID, bang-bang, bang-bang with hysteresis)
// setting this to anything other than 255 enables a form of PWM to the bed just like HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER did,
// so you shouldn't use it unless you are OK with PWM on your bed.  (see the comment on enabling PIDTEMPBED)
#define MAX_BED_POWER 255 // limits duty cycle to bed; 255=full current


#if ENABLED(PIDTEMPBED)


  //#define PID_BED_DEBUG // Sends debug data to the serial port.


  //120V 250W silicone heater into 4mm borosilicate (MendelMax 1.5+)
  //from FOPDT model - kp=.39 Tp=405 Tdead=66, Tc set to 79.2, aggressive factor of .15 (vs .1, 1, 10)
  #define  DEFAULT_bedKp 10.00
  #define  DEFAULT_bedKi .023
  #define  DEFAULT_bedKd 305.4


  //120V 250W silicone heater into 4mm borosilicate (MendelMax 1.5+)
  //from pidautotune
  //#define  DEFAULT_bedKp 97.1
  //#define  DEFAULT_bedKi 1.41
  //#define  DEFAULT_bedKd 1675.16


  // FIND YOUR OWN: "M303 E-1 C8 S90" to run autotune on the bed at 90 degreesC for 8 cycles.
#endif // PIDTEMPBED


// @section extruder


// This option prevents extrusion if the temperature is below EXTRUDE_MINTEMP.
// It also enables the M302 command to set the minimum extrusion temperature
// or to allow moving the extruder regardless of the hotend temperature.
// *** IT IS HIGHLY RECOMMENDED TO LEAVE THIS OPTION ENABLED! ***
#define PREVENT_COLD_EXTRUSION
#define EXTRUDE_MINTEMP 170


// This option prevents a single extrusion longer than EXTRUDE_MAXLENGTH.
// Note that for Bowden Extruders a too-small value here may prevent loading.
#define PREVENT_LENGTHY_EXTRUDE
#define EXTRUDE_MAXLENGTH 200


//===========================================================================
//======================== Thermal Runaway Protection =======================
//===========================================================================


/**
 * Thermal Protection protects your printer from damage and fire if a
 * thermistor falls out or temperature sensors fail in any way.
 *
 * The issue: If a thermistor falls out or a temperature sensor fails,
 * Marlin can no longer sense the actual temperature. Since a disconnected
 * thermistor reads as a low temperature, the firmware will keep the heater on.
 *
 * If you get "Thermal Runaway" or "Heating failed" errors the
 * details can be tuned in Configuration_adv.h
 */


#define THERMAL_PROTECTION_HOTENDS // Enable thermal protection for all extruders
#define THERMAL_PROTECTION_BED     // Enable thermal protection for the heated bed


//===========================================================================
//============================= Mechanical Settings =========================
//===========================================================================


// @section machine


// Uncomment one of these options to enable CoreXY, CoreXZ, or CoreYZ kinematics
// either in the usual order or reversed
//#define COREXY
//#define COREXZ
//#define COREYZ
//#define COREYX
//#define COREZX
//#define COREZY


//===========================================================================
//============================== Endstop Settings ===========================
//===========================================================================


// @section homing


// Specify here all the endstop connectors that are connected to any endstop or probe.
// Almost all printers will be using one per axis. Probes will use one or more of the
// extra connectors. Leave undefined any used for non-endstop and non-probe purposes.
#define USE_XMIN_PLUG
#define USE_YMIN_PLUG
#define USE_ZMIN_PLUG
//#define USE_XMAX_PLUG
//#define USE_YMAX_PLUG
//#define USE_ZMAX_PLUG


// coarse Endstop Settings
#define ENDSTOPPULLUPS // Comment this out (using // at the start of the line) to disable the endstop pullup resistors


#if DISABLED(ENDSTOPPULLUPS)
  // fine endstop settings: Individual pullups. will be ignored if ENDSTOPPULLUPS is defined
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMAX
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMAX
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMAX
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMIN
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMIN
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMIN
  //#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMIN_PROBE
#endif


// Mechanical endstop with COM to ground and NC to Signal uses "false" here (most common setup).
#define X_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Y_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define X_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Y_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the probe.


// Enable this feature if all enabled endstop pins are interrupt-capable.
// This will remove the need to poll the interrupt pins, saving many CPU cycles.
//#define ENDSTOP_INTERRUPTS_FEATURE


//=============================================================================
//============================== Movement Settings ============================
//=============================================================================
// @section motion


/**
 * Default Settings
 *
 * These settings can be reset by M502
 *
 * Note that if EEPROM is enabled, saved values will override these.
 */


/**
 * With this option each E stepper can have its own factors for the
 * following movement settings. If fewer factors are given than the
 * total number of extruders, the last value applies to the rest.
 */
//#define DISTINCT_E_FACTORS


/**
 * Default Axis Steps Per Unit (steps/mm)
 * Override with M92
 *                                      X, Y, Z, E0 [, E1[, E2[, E3[, E4]]]]
 */
#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   { 80, 80, 4000, 615.0 }


/**
 * Default Max Feed Rate (mm/s)
 * Override with M203
 *                                      X, Y, Z, E0 [, E1[, E2[, E3[, E4]]]]
 */
#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          { 250, 250, 2, 22 }


/**
 * Default Max Acceleration (change/s) change = mm/s
 * (Maximum start speed for accelerated moves)
 * Override with M201
 *                                      X, Y, Z, E0 [, E1[, E2[, E3[, E4]]]]
 */
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      { 1000, 1000, 5, 1000 }


/**
 * Default Acceleration (change/s) change = mm/s
 * Override with M204
 *
 *   M204 P    Acceleration
 *   M204 R    Retract Acceleration
 *   M204 T    Travel Acceleration
 */
#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          500    // X, Y, Z and E acceleration for printing moves
#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  500    // E acceleration for retracts
#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   1000    // X, Y, Z acceleration for travel (non printing) moves


/**
 * Default Jerk (mm/s)
 * Override with M205 X Y Z E
 *
 * "Jerk" specifies the minimum speed change that requires acceleration.
 * When changing speed and direction, if the difference is less than the
 * value set here, it may happen instantaneously.
 */
#define DEFAULT_XJERK                 20.0
#define DEFAULT_YJERK                 20.0
#define DEFAULT_ZJERK                  0.4
#define DEFAULT_EJERK                  5.0




//===========================================================================
//============================= Z Probe Options =============================
//===========================================================================
// @section probes


//
// See http://marlinfw.org/configuration/probes.html
//


/**
 * Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN
 *
 * Enable this option for a probe connected to the Z Min endstop pin.
 */
#define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN


/**
 * Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP
 *
 * Enable this option for a probe connected to any pin except Z-Min.
 * (By default Marlin assumes the Z-Max endstop pin.)
 * To use a custom Z Probe pin, set Z_MIN_PROBE_PIN below.
 *
 *  - The simplest option is to use a free endstop connector.
 *  - Use 5V for powered (usually inductive) sensors.
 *
 *  - RAMPS 1.3/1.4 boards may use the 5V, GND, and Aux4->D32 pin:
 *    - For simple switches connect...
 *      - normally-closed switches to GND and D32.
 *      - normally-open switches to 5V and D32.
 *
 * WARNING: Setting the wrong pin may have unexpected and potentially
 * disastrous consequences. Use with caution and do your homework.
 *
 */
//#define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP
//#define Z_MIN_PROBE_PIN Z_MAX_PIN


/**
 * Probe Type
 *
 * Allen Key Probes, Servo Probes, Z-Sled Probes, FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE, etc.
 * You must activate one of these to use Auto Bed Leveling below.
 */


/**
 * The "Manual Probe" provides a means to do "Auto" Bed Leveling without a probe.
 * Use G29 repeatedly, adjusting the Z height at each point with movement commands
 * or (with LCD_BED_LEVELING) the LCD controller.
 */
//#define PROBE_MANUALLY


/**
 * A Fix-Mounted Probe either doesn't deploy or needs manual deployment.
 *   (e.g., an inductive probe or a nozzle-based probe-switch.)
 */
//#define FIX_MOUNTED_PROBE


/**
 * Z Servo Probe, such as an endstop switch on a rotating arm.
 */
#define Z_ENDSTOP_SERVO_NR 0   // Defaults to SERVO 0 connector.
#define Z_SERVO_ANGLES {70,0}  // Z Servo Deploy and Stow angles


/**
 * The BLTouch probe uses a Hall effect sensor and emulates a servo.
 */
//#define BLTOUCH
#if ENABLED(BLTOUCH)
  //#define BLTOUCH_DELAY 375   // (ms) Enable and increase if needed
#endif


/**
 * Enable if probing seems unreliable. Heaters and/or fans - consistent with the
 * options selected below - will be disabled during probing so as to minimize
 * potential EM interference by quieting/silencing the source of the 'noise' (the change
 * in current flowing through the wires).  This is likely most useful to users of the
 * BLTouch probe, but may also help those with inductive or other probe types.
 */
//#define PROBING_HEATERS_OFF       // Turn heaters off when probing
//#define PROBING_FANS_OFF          // Turn fans off when probing


// A probe that is deployed and stowed with a solenoid pin (SOL1_PIN)
//#define SOLENOID_PROBE


// A sled-mounted probe like those designed by Charles Bell.
//#define Z_PROBE_SLED
//#define SLED_DOCKING_OFFSET 5  // The extra distance the X axis must travel to pickup the sled. 0 should be fine but you can push it further if you'd like.


//
// For Z_PROBE_ALLEN_KEY see the Delta example configurations.
//


/**
 *   Z Probe to nozzle (X,Y) offset, relative to (0, 0).
 *   X and Y offsets must be integers.
 *
 *   In the following example the X and Y offsets are both positive:
 *   #define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 10
 *   #define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 10
 *
 *      +-- BACK ---+
 *      |           |
 *    L |    (+) P  | R <-- probe (20,20)
 *    E |           | I
 *    F | (-) N (+) | G <-- nozzle (10,10)
 *    T |           | H
 *      |    (-)    | T
 *      |           |
 *      O-- FRONT --+
 *    (0,0)
 */
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 34  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -5  // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle]
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -2.00   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]


// X and Y axis travel speed (mm/m) between probes
#define XY_PROBE_SPEED 6000


// Speed for the first approach when double-probing (with PROBE_DOUBLE_TOUCH)
#define Z_PROBE_SPEED_FAST HOMING_FEEDRATE_Z


// Speed for the "accurate" probe of each point
#define Z_PROBE_SPEED_SLOW (Z_PROBE_SPEED_FAST / 2)


// Use double touch for probing
//#define PROBE_DOUBLE_TOUCH


/**
 * Z probes require clearance when deploying, stowing, and moving between
 * probe points to avoid hitting the bed and other hardware.
 * Servo-mounted probes require extra space for the arm to rotate.
 * Inductive probes need space to keep from triggering early.
 *
 * Use these settings to specify the distance (mm) to raise the probe (or
 * lower the bed). The values set here apply over and above any (negative)
 * probe Z Offset set with Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER, M851, or the LCD.
 * Only integer values >= 1 are valid here.
 *
 * Example: `M851 Z-5` with a CLEARANCE of 4  =>  9mm from bed to nozzle.
 *     But: `M851 Z+1` with a CLEARANCE of 2  =>  2mm from bed to nozzle.
 */
#define Z_CLEARANCE_DEPLOY_PROBE   10 // Z Clearance for Deploy/Stow
#define Z_CLEARANCE_BETWEEN_PROBES  5 // Z Clearance between probe points


// For M851 give a range for adjusting the Z probe offset
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MIN -20
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MAX 20


// Enable the M48 repeatability test to test probe accuracy
//#define Z_MIN_PROBE_REPEATABILITY_TEST


// For Inverting Stepper Enable Pins (Active Low) use 0, Non Inverting (Active High) use 1
// :{ 0:'Low', 1:'High' }
#define X_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Y_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Z_ENABLE_ON 0
#define E_ENABLE_ON 0 // For all extruders


// Disables axis stepper immediately when it's not being used.
// WARNING: When motors turn off there is a chance of losing position accuracy!
#define DISABLE_X false
#define DISABLE_Y false
#define DISABLE_Z false
// Warn on display about possibly reduced accuracy
//#define DISABLE_REDUCED_ACCURACY_WARNING


// @section extruder


#define DISABLE_E false // For all extruders
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_EXTRUDER true // Keep only the active extruder enabled.


// @section machine


// Invert the stepper direction. Change (or reverse the motor connector) if an axis goes the wrong way.
#define INVERT_X_DIR false
#define INVERT_Y_DIR false
#define INVERT_Z_DIR true


// Enable this option for Toshiba stepper drivers
//#define CONFIG_STEPPERS_TOSHIBA


// @section extruder


// For direct drive extruder v9 set to true, for geared extruder set to false.
#define INVERT_E0_DIR false
#define INVERT_E1_DIR false
#define INVERT_E2_DIR false
#define INVERT_E3_DIR false
#define INVERT_E4_DIR false


// @section homing


//#define Z_HOMING_HEIGHT 4  // (in mm) Minimal z height before homing (G28) for Z clearance above the bed, clamps, ...
                             // Be sure you have this distance over your Z_MAX_POS in case.


// Direction of endstops when homing; 1=MAX, -1=MIN
// :[-1,1]
#define X_HOME_DIR -1
#define Y_HOME_DIR -1
#define Z_HOME_DIR -1


// @section machine


// Travel limits after homing (units are in mm)
#define X_MIN_POS 0
#define Y_MIN_POS 0
#define Z_MIN_POS 0
#define X_MAX_POS 300
#define Y_MAX_POS 310
#define Z_MAX_POS 300


// If enabled, axes won't move below MIN_POS in response to movement commands.
#define MIN_SOFTWARE_ENDSTOPS
// If enabled, axes won't move above MAX_POS in response to movement commands.
#define MAX_SOFTWARE_ENDSTOPS


/**
 * Filament Runout Sensor
 * A mechanical or opto endstop is used to check for the presence of filament.
 *
 * RAMPS-based boards use SERVO3_PIN.
 * For other boards you may need to define FIL_RUNOUT_PIN.
 * By default the firmware assumes HIGH = has filament, LOW = ran out
 */
//#define FILAMENT_RUNOUT_SENSOR
#if ENABLED(FILAMENT_RUNOUT_SENSOR)
  #define FIL_RUNOUT_INVERTING false // set to true to invert the logic of the sensor.
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_FIL_RUNOUT // Uncomment to use internal pullup for filament runout pins if the sensor is defined.
  #define FILAMENT_RUNOUT_SCRIPT "M600"
#endif


//===========================================================================
//=============================== Bed Leveling ==============================
//===========================================================================
// @section bedlevel


/**
 * Choose one of the options below to enable G29 Bed Leveling. The parameters
 * and behavior of G29 will change depending on your selection.
 *
 *  If using a Probe for Z Homing, enable Z_SAFE_HOMING also!
 *
 * - AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT
 *   Probe 3 arbitrary points on the bed (that aren't collinear)
 *   You specify the XY coordinates of all 3 points.
 *   The result is a single tilted plane. Best for a flat bed.
 *
 * - AUTO_BED_LEVELING_LINEAR
 *   Probe several points in a grid.
 *   You specify the rectangle and the density of sample points.
 *   The result is a single tilted plane. Best for a flat bed.
 *
 * - AUTO_BED_LEVELING_BILINEAR
 *   Probe several points in a grid.
 *   You specify the rectangle and the density of sample points.
 *   The result is a mesh, best for large or uneven beds.
 *
 * - AUTO_BED_LEVELING_UBL (Unified Bed Leveling)
 *   A comprehensive bed leveling system combining the features and benefits
 *   of other systems. UBL also includes integrated Mesh Generation, Mesh
 *   Validation and Mesh Editing systems. Currently, UBL is only checked out
 *   for Cartesian Printers. That said, it was primarily designed to correct
 *   poor quality Delta Printers. If you feel adventurous and have a Delta,
 *   please post an issue if something doesn't work correctly. Initially,
 *   you will need to set a reduced bed size so you have a rectangular area
 *   to test on.
 *
 * - MESH_BED_LEVELING
 *   Probe a grid manually
 *   The result is a mesh, suitable for large or uneven beds. (See BILINEAR.)
 *   For machines without a probe, Mesh Bed Leveling provides a method to perform
 *   leveling in steps so you can manually adjust the Z height at each grid-point.
 *   With an LCD controller the process is guided step-by-step.
 */
//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT
//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_LINEAR
//#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_BILINEAR
#define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_UBL
//#define MESH_BED_LEVELING


/**
 * Enable detailed logging of G28, G29, M48, etc.
 * Turn on with the command 'M111 S32'.
 * NOTE: Requires a lot of PROGMEM!
 */
//#define DEBUG_LEVELING_FEATURE


#if ENABLED(MESH_BED_LEVELING) || ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_BILINEAR) || ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_UBL)
  // Gradually reduce leveling correction until a set height is reached,
  // at which point movement will be level to the machine's XY plane.
  // The height can be set with M420 Z<height>
  #define ENABLE_LEVELING_FADE_HEIGHT
#endif


#if ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_LINEAR) || ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_BILINEAR)


  // Set the number of grid points per dimension.
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_X 3
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_Y GRID_MAX_POINTS_X


  // Set the boundaries for probing (where the probe can reach).
  #define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 15
  #define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 170
  #define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 20
  #define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 170


  // The Z probe minimum outer margin (to validate G29 parameters).
  #define MIN_PROBE_EDGE 10


  // Probe along the Y axis, advancing X after each column
  //#define PROBE_Y_FIRST


  #if ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_BILINEAR)


    // Beyond the probed grid, continue the implied tilt?
    // Default is to maintain the height of the nearest edge.
    //#define EXTRAPOLATE_BEYOND_GRID


    //
    // Experimental Subdivision of the grid by Catmull-Rom method.
    // Synthesizes intermediate points to produce a more detailed mesh.
    //
    //#define ABL_BILINEAR_SUBDIVISION
    #if ENABLED(ABL_BILINEAR_SUBDIVISION)
      // Number of subdivisions between probe points
      #define BILINEAR_SUBDIVISIONS 3
    #endif


  #endif


#elif ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_3POINT)


  // 3 arbitrary points to probe.
  // A simple cross-product is used to estimate the plane of the bed.
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_X 15
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 180
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_X 15
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_X 170
  #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20


#elif ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_UBL)


  //===========================================================================
  //========================= Unified Bed Leveling ============================
  //===========================================================================


  #define UBL_MESH_INSET 1          // Mesh inset margin on print area
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_X 10      // Don't use more than 15 points per axis, implementation limited.
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_Y GRID_MAX_POINTS_X
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_X 39       // These set the probe locations for when UBL does a 3-Point leveling
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 180      // of the mesh.
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_X 39
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_X 180
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20
  //#define UBL_G26_MESH_EDITING    // Enable G26 mesh editing


#elif ENABLED(MESH_BED_LEVELING)


  //===========================================================================
  //=================================== Mesh ==================================
  //===========================================================================


  #define MESH_INSET 10          // Mesh inset margin on print area
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_X 3    // Don't use more than 7 points per axis, implementation limited.
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_Y GRID_MAX_POINTS_X


  //#define MESH_G28_REST_ORIGIN // After homing all axes ('G28' or 'G28 XYZ') rest Z at Z_MIN_POS


#endif // BED_LEVELING


/**
 * Use the LCD controller for bed leveling
 * Requires MESH_BED_LEVELING or PROBE_MANUALLY
 */
//#define LCD_BED_LEVELING


#if ENABLED(LCD_BED_LEVELING)
  #define MBL_Z_STEP 0.025    // Step size while manually probing Z axis.
  #define LCD_PROBE_Z_RANGE 4 // Z Range centered on Z_MIN_POS for LCD Z adjustment
#endif


/**
 * Commands to execute at the end of G29 probing.
 * Useful to retract or move the Z probe out of the way.
 */
//#define Z_PROBE_END_SCRIPT "G1 Z10 F12000\nG1 X15 Y330\nG1 Z0.5\nG1 Z10"




// @section homing


// The center of the bed is at (X=0, Y=0)
//#define BED_CENTER_AT_0_0


// Manually set the home position. Leave these undefined for automatic settings.
// For DELTA this is the top-center of the Cartesian print volume.
//#define MANUAL_X_HOME_POS 0
//#define MANUAL_Y_HOME_POS 0
//#define MANUAL_Z_HOME_POS 0


// Use "Z Safe Homing" to avoid homing with a Z probe outside the bed area.
//
// With this feature enabled:
//
// - Allow Z homing only after X and Y homing AND stepper drivers still enabled.
// - If stepper drivers time out, it will need X and Y homing again before Z homing.
// - Move the Z probe (or nozzle) to a defined XY point before Z Homing when homing all axes (G28).
// - Prevent Z homing when the Z probe is outside bed area.
#define Z_SAFE_HOMING


#if ENABLED(Z_SAFE_HOMING)
  #define Z_SAFE_HOMING_X_POINT ((X_MIN_POS + X_MAX_POS) / 2)    // X point for Z homing when homing all axis (G28).
  #define Z_SAFE_HOMING_Y_POINT ((Y_MIN_POS + Y_MAX_POS) / 2)    // Y point for Z homing when homing all axis (G28).
#endif


// Homing speeds (mm/m)
#define HOMING_FEEDRATE_XY (50*60)
#define HOMING_FEEDRATE_Z  (4*60)


//=============================================================================
//============================= Additional Features ===========================
//=============================================================================


// @section extras


//
// EEPROM
//
// The microcontroller can store settings in the EEPROM, e.g. max velocity...
// M500 - stores parameters in EEPROM
// M501 - reads parameters from EEPROM (if you need reset them after you changed them temporarily).
// M502 - reverts to the default "factory settings".  You still need to store them in EEPROM afterwards if you want to.
//define this to enable EEPROM support
#define EEPROM_SETTINGS


#if ENABLED(EEPROM_SETTINGS)
  // To disable EEPROM Serial responses and decrease program space by ~1700 byte: comment this out:
  #define EEPROM_CHITCHAT // Please keep turned on if you can.
#endif


//
// Host Keepalive
//
// When enabled Marlin will send a busy status message to the host
// every couple of seconds when it can't accept commands.
//
#define HOST_KEEPALIVE_FEATURE        // Disable this if your host doesn't like keepalive messages
#define DEFAULT_KEEPALIVE_INTERVAL 2  // Number of seconds between "busy" messages. Set with M113.


//
// M100 Free Memory Watcher
//
//#define M100_FREE_MEMORY_WATCHER // uncomment to add the M100 Free Memory Watcher for debug purpose


//
// G20/G21 Inch mode support
//
//#define INCH_MODE_SUPPORT


//
// M149 Set temperature units support
//
//#define TEMPERATURE_UNITS_SUPPORT


// @section temperature


// Preheat Constants
#define PREHEAT_1_TEMP_HOTEND 195
#define PREHEAT_1_TEMP_BED     70
#define PREHEAT_1_FAN_SPEED     255 // Value from 0 to 255


#define PREHEAT_2_TEMP_HOTEND 225
#define PREHEAT_2_TEMP_BED    110
#define PREHEAT_2_FAN_SPEED     255 // Value from 0 to 255


/**
 * Nozzle Park -- EXPERIMENTAL
 *
 * Park the nozzle at the given XYZ position on idle or G27.
 *
 * The "P" parameter controls the action applied to the Z axis:
 *
 *    P0  (Default) If Z is below park Z raise the nozzle.
 *    P1  Raise the nozzle always to Z-park height.
 *    P2  Raise the nozzle by Z-park amount, limited to Z_MAX_POS.
 */
//#define NOZZLE_PARK_FEATURE


#if ENABLED(NOZZLE_PARK_FEATURE)
  // Specify a park position as { X, Y, Z }
  #define NOZZLE_PARK_POINT { (X_MIN_POS + 10), (Y_MAX_POS - 10), 20 }
#endif


/**
 * Clean Nozzle Feature -- EXPERIMENTAL
 *
 * Adds the G12 command to perform a nozzle cleaning process.
 *
 * Parameters:
 *   P  Pattern
 *   S  Strokes / Repetitions
 *   T  Triangles (P1 only)
 *
 * Patterns:
 *   P0  Straight line (default). This process requires a sponge type material
 *       at a fixed bed location. "S" specifies strokes (i.e. back-forth motions)
 *       between the start / end points.
 *
 *   P1  Zig-zag pattern between (X0, Y0) and (X1, Y1), "T" specifies the
 *       number of zig-zag triangles to do. "S" defines the number of strokes.
 *       Zig-zags are done in whichever is the narrower dimension.
 *       For example, "G12 P1 S1 T3" will execute:
 *
 *          --
 *         |  (X0, Y1) |     /\        /\        /\     | (X1, Y1)
 *         |           |    /  \      /  \      /  \    |
 *       A |           |   /    \    /    \    /    \   |
 *         |           |  /      \  /      \  /      \  |
 *         |  (X0, Y0) | /        \/        \/        \ | (X1, Y0)
 *          --         +--------------------------------+
 *                       |________|_________|_________|
 *                           T1        T2        T3
 *
 *   P2  Circular pattern with middle at NOZZLE_CLEAN_CIRCLE_MIDDLE.
 *       "R" specifies the radius. "S" specifies the stroke count.
 *       Before starting, the nozzle moves to NOZZLE_CLEAN_START_POINT.
 *
 *   Caveats: The ending Z should be the same as starting Z.
 * Attention: EXPERIMENTAL. G-code arguments may change.
 *
 */
//#define NOZZLE_CLEAN_FEATURE


#if ENABLED(NOZZLE_CLEAN_FEATURE)
  // Default number of pattern repetitions
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_STROKES  12


  // Default number of triangles
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_TRIANGLES  3


  // Specify positions as { X, Y, Z }
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_START_POINT { 30, 30, (Z_MIN_POS + 1)}
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_END_POINT   {100, 60, (Z_MIN_POS + 1)}


  // Circular pattern radius
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_CIRCLE_RADIUS 6.5
  // Circular pattern circle fragments number
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_CIRCLE_FN 10
  // Middle point of circle
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_CIRCLE_MIDDLE NOZZLE_CLEAN_START_POINT


  // Moves the nozzle to the initial position
  #define NOZZLE_CLEAN_GOBACK
#endif


/**
 * Print Job Timer
 *
 * Automatically start and stop the print job timer on M104/M109/M190.
 *
 *   M104 (hotend, no wait) - high temp = none,        low temp = stop timer
 *   M109 (hotend, wait)    - high temp = start timer, low temp = stop timer
 *   M190 (bed, wait)       - high temp = start timer, low temp = none
 *
 * The timer can also be controlled with the following commands:
 *
 *   M75 - Start the print job timer
 *   M76 - Pause the print job timer
 *   M77 - Stop the print job timer
 */
#define PRINTJOB_TIMER_AUTOSTART


/**
 * Print Counter
 *
 * Track statistical data such as:
 *
 *  - Total print jobs
 *  - Total successful print jobs
 *  - Total failed print jobs
 *  - Total time printing
 *
 * View the current statistics with M78.
 */
//#define PRINTCOUNTER


//=============================================================================
//============================= LCD and SD support ============================
//=============================================================================


// @section lcd


/**
 * LCD LANGUAGE
 *
 * Select the language to display on the LCD. These languages are available:
 *
 *    en, an, bg, ca, cn, cz, de, el, el-gr, es, eu, fi, fr, gl, hr, it,
 *    kana, kana_utf8, nl, pl, pt, pt_utf8, pt-br, pt-br_utf8, ru, tr, uk, test
 *
 * :{ 'en':'English', 'an':'Aragonese', 'bg':'Bulgarian', 'ca':'Catalan', 'cn':'Chinese', 'cz':'Czech', 'de':'German', 'el':'Greek', 'el-gr':'Greek (Greece)', 'es':'Spanish', 'eu':'Basque-Euskera', 'fi':'Finnish', 'fr':'French', 'gl':'Galician', 'hr':'Croatian', 'it':'Italian', 'kana':'Japanese', 'kana_utf8':'Japanese (UTF8)', 'nl':'Dutch', 'pl':'Polish', 'pt':'Portuguese', 'pt-br':'Portuguese (Brazilian)', 'pt-br_utf8':'Portuguese (Brazilian UTF8)', 'pt_utf8':'Portuguese (UTF8)', 'ru':'Russian', 'tr':'Turkish', 'uk':'Ukrainian', 'test':'TEST' }
 */
#define LCD_LANGUAGE en


/**
 * LCD Character Set
 *
 * Note: This option is NOT applicable to Graphical Displays.
 *
 * All character-based LCDs provide ASCII plus one of these
 * language extensions:
 *
 *  - JAPANESE ... the most common
 *  - WESTERN  ... with more accented characters
 *  - CYRILLIC ... for the Russian language
 *
 * To determine the language extension installed on your controller:
 *
 *  - Compile and upload with LCD_LANGUAGE set to 'test'
 *  - Click the controller to view the LCD menu
 *  - The LCD will display Japanese, Western, or Cyrillic text
 *
 * See https: *github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/wiki/LCD-Language
 *
 * :['JAPANESE', 'WESTERN', 'CYRILLIC']
 */
#define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780 JAPANESE


/**
 * LCD TYPE
 *
 * Enable ULTRA_LCD for a 16x2, 16x4, 20x2, or 20x4 character-based LCD.
 * Enable DOGLCD for a 128x64 (ST7565R) Full Graphical Display.
 * (These options will be enabled automatically for most displays.)
 *
 * IMPORTANT: The U8glib library is required for Full Graphic Display!
 *            https://github.com/olikraus/U8glib_Arduino
 */
//#define ULTRA_LCD   // Character based
#define DOGLCD      // Full graphics display


/**
 * SD CARD
 *
 * SD Card support is disabled by default. If your controller has an SD slot,
 * you must uncomment the following option or it won't work.
 *
 */
#define SDSUPPORT


/**
 * SD CARD: SPI SPEED
 *
 * Enable one of the following items for a slower SPI transfer speed.
 * This may be required to resolve "volume init" errors.
 */
//#define SPI_SPEED SPI_HALF_SPEED
//#define SPI_SPEED SPI_QUARTER_SPEED
//#define SPI_SPEED SPI_EIGHTH_SPEED


/**
 * SD CARD: ENABLE CRC
 *
 * Use CRC checks and retries on the SD communication.
 */
//#define SD_CHECK_AND_RETRY


//
// ENCODER SETTINGS
//
// This option overrides the default number of encoder pulses needed to
// produce one step. Should be increased for high-resolution encoders.
//
#define ENCODER_PULSES_PER_STEP 2


//
// Use this option to override the number of step signals required to
// move between next/prev menu items.
//
#define ENCODER_STEPS_PER_MENU_ITEM 1


/**
 * Encoder Direction Options
 *
 * Test your encoder's behavior first with both options disabled.
 *
 *  Reversed Value Edit and Menu Nav? Enable REVERSE_ENCODER_DIRECTION.
 *  Reversed Menu Navigation only?    Enable REVERSE_MENU_DIRECTION.
 *  Reversed Value Editing only?      Enable BOTH options.
 */


//
// This option reverses the encoder direction everywhere.
//
//  Set this option if CLOCKWISE causes values to DECREASE
//
//#define REVERSE_ENCODER_DIRECTION


//
// This option reverses the encoder direction for navigating LCD menus.
//
//  If CLOCKWISE normally moves DOWN this makes it go UP.
//  If CLOCKWISE normally moves UP this makes it go DOWN.
//
//#define REVERSE_MENU_DIRECTION


//
// Individual Axis Homing
//
// Add individual axis homing items (Home X, Home Y, and Home Z) to the LCD menu.
//
//#define INDIVIDUAL_AXIS_HOMING_MENU


//
// SPEAKER/BUZZER
//
// If you have a speaker that can produce tones, enable it here.
// By default Marlin assumes you have a buzzer with a fixed frequency.
//
//#define SPEAKER


//
// The duration and frequency for the UI feedback sound.
// Set these to 0 to disable audio feedback in the LCD menus.
//
// Note: Test audio output with the G-Code:
//  M300 S<frequency Hz> P<duration ms>
//
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_DURATION_MS 100
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_HZ 1000


//
// CONTROLLER TYPE: Standard
//
// Marlin supports a wide variety of controllers.
// Enable one of the following options to specify your controller.
//


//
// ULTIMAKER Controller.
//
//#define ULTIMAKERCONTROLLER


//
// ULTIPANEL as seen on Thingiverse.
//
//#define ULTIPANEL


//
// Cartesio UI
// http://mauk.cc/webshop/cartesio-shop/electronics/user-interface
//
//#define CARTESIO_UI


//
// PanelOne from T3P3 (via RAMPS 1.4 AUX2/AUX3)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/PanelOne
//
//#define PANEL_ONE


//
// MaKr3d Makr-Panel with graphic controller and SD support.
// http://reprap.org/wiki/MaKr3d_MaKrPanel
//
//#define MAKRPANEL


//
// ReprapWorld Graphical LCD
// https://reprapworld.com/?products_details&products_id/1218
//
//#define REPRAPWORLD_GRAPHICAL_LCD


//
// Activate one of these if you have a Panucatt Devices
// Viki 2.0 or mini Viki with Graphic LCD
// http://panucatt.com
//
//#define VIKI2
//#define miniVIKI


//
// Adafruit ST7565 Full Graphic Controller.
// https://github.com/eboston/Adafruit-ST7565-Full-Graphic-Controller/
//
//#define ELB_FULL_GRAPHIC_CONTROLLER


//
// RepRapDiscount Smart Controller.
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscount_Smart_Controller
//
// Note: Usually sold with a white PCB.
//
//#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_SMART_CONTROLLER


//
// GADGETS3D G3D LCD/SD Controller
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RAMPS_1.3/1.4_GADGETS3D_Shield_with_Panel
//
// Note: Usually sold with a blue PCB.
//
//#define G3D_PANEL


//
// RepRapDiscount FULL GRAPHIC Smart Controller
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscount_Full_Graphic_Smart_Controller
//
#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_FULL_GRAPHIC_SMART_CONTROLLER


//
// MakerLab Mini Panel with graphic
// controller and SD support - http://reprap.org/wiki/Mini_panel
//
//#define MINIPANEL


//
// RepRapWorld REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD v1.1
// http://reprapworld.com/?products_details&products_id=202&cPath=1591_1626
//
// REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD_MOVE_STEP sets how much should the robot move when a key
// is pressed, a value of 10.0 means 10mm per click.
//
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD_MOVE_STEP 1.0


//
// RigidBot Panel V1.0
// http://www.inventapart.com/
//
//#define RIGIDBOT_PANEL


//
// BQ LCD Smart Controller shipped by
// default with the BQ Hephestos 2 and Witbox 2.
//
//#define BQ_LCD_SMART_CONTROLLER


//
// CONTROLLER TYPE: I2C
//
// Note: These controllers require the installation of Arduino's LiquidCrystal_I2C
// library. For more info: https://github.com/kiyoshigawa/LiquidCrystal_I2C
//


//
// Elefu RA Board Control Panel
// http://www.elefu.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53
//
//#define RA_CONTROL_PANEL


//
// Sainsmart YW Robot (LCM1602) LCD Display
//
//#define LCD_I2C_SAINSMART_YWROBOT


//
// Generic LCM1602 LCD adapter
//
//#define LCM1602


//
// PANELOLU2 LCD with status LEDs,
// separate encoder and click inputs.
//
// Note: This controller requires Arduino's LiquidTWI2 library v1.2.3 or later.
// For more info: https://github.com/lincomatic/LiquidTWI2
//
// Note: The PANELOLU2 encoder click input can either be directly connected to
// a pin (if BTN_ENC defined to != -1) or read through I2C (when BTN_ENC == -1).
//
//#define LCD_I2C_PANELOLU2


//
// Panucatt VIKI LCD with status LEDs,
// integrated click & L/R/U/D buttons, separate encoder inputs.
//
//#define LCD_I2C_VIKI


//
// SSD1306 OLED full graphics generic display
//
//#define U8GLIB_SSD1306


//
// SAV OLEd LCD module support using either SSD1306 or SH1106 based LCD modules
//
//#define SAV_3DGLCD
#if ENABLED(SAV_3DGLCD)
  //#define U8GLIB_SSD1306
  #define U8GLIB_SH1106
#endif


//
// CONTROLLER TYPE: Shift register panels
//
// 2 wire Non-latching LCD SR from https://goo.gl/aJJ4sH
// LCD configuration: http://reprap.org/wiki/SAV_3D_LCD
//
//#define SAV_3DLCD


//
// TinyBoy2 128x64 OLED / Encoder Panel
//
//#define OLED_PANEL_TINYBOY2


//=============================================================================
//=============================== Extra Features ==============================
//=============================================================================


// @section extras


// Increase the FAN PWM frequency. Removes the PWM noise but increases heating in the FET/Arduino
//#define FAST_PWM_FAN


// Use software PWM to drive the fan, as for the heaters. This uses a very low frequency
// which is not as annoying as with the hardware PWM. On the other hand, if this frequency
// is too low, you should also increment SOFT_PWM_SCALE.
//#define FAN_SOFT_PWM


// Incrementing this by 1 will double the software PWM frequency,
// affecting heaters, and the fan if FAN_SOFT_PWM is enabled.
// However, control resolution will be halved for each increment;
// at zero value, there are 128 effective control positions.
#define SOFT_PWM_SCALE 0


// If SOFT_PWM_SCALE is set to a value higher than 0, dithering can
// be used to mitigate the associated resolution loss. If enabled,
// some of the PWM cycles are stretched so on average the desired
// duty cycle is attained.
//#define SOFT_PWM_DITHER


// Temperature status LEDs that display the hotend and bed temperature.
// If all hotends, bed temperature, and target temperature are under 54C
// then the BLUE led is on. Otherwise the RED led is on. (1C hysteresis)
//#define TEMP_STAT_LEDS


// M240  Triggers a camera by emulating a Canon RC-1 Remote
// Data from: http://www.doc-diy.net/photo/rc-1_hacked/
//#define PHOTOGRAPH_PIN     23


// SkeinForge sends the wrong arc g-codes when using Arc Point as fillet procedure
//#define SF_ARC_FIX


// Support for the BariCUDA Paste Extruder.
//#define BARICUDA


//define BlinkM/CyzRgb Support
//#define BLINKM


/**
 * RGB LED / LED Strip Control
 *
 * Enable support for an RGB LED connected to 5V digital pins, or
 * an RGB Strip connected to MOSFETs controlled by digital pins.
 *
 * Adds the M150 command to set the LED (or LED strip) color.
 * If pins are PWM capable (e.g., 4, 5, 6, 11) then a range of
 * luminance values can be set from 0 to 255.
 *
 * *** CAUTION ***
 *  LED Strips require a MOFSET Chip between PWM lines and LEDs,
 *  as the Arduino cannot handle the current the LEDs will require.
 *  Failure to follow this precaution can destroy your Arduino!
 * *** CAUTION ***
 *
 */
//#define RGB_LED
//#define RGBW_LED
#if ENABLED(RGB_LED) || ENABLED(RGBW_LED)
  #define RGB_LED_R_PIN 34
  #define RGB_LED_G_PIN 43
  #define RGB_LED_B_PIN 35
  #define RGB_LED_W_PIN -1
#endif


/**
 * Printer Event LEDs
 *
 * During printing, the LEDs will reflect the printer status:
 *
 *  - Gradually change from blue to violet as the heated bed gets to target temp
 *  - Gradually change from violet to red as the hotend gets to temperature
 *  - Change to white to illuminate work surface
 *  - Change to green once print has finished
 *  - Turn off after the print has finished and the user has pushed a button
 */
#if ENABLED(BLINKM) || ENABLED(RGB_LED) || ENABLED(RGBW_LED)
  #define PRINTER_EVENT_LEDS
#endif


/*********************************************************************\
* R/C SERVO support
* Sponsored by TrinityLabs, Reworked by codexmas
**********************************************************************/


// Number of servos
//
// If you select a configuration below, this will receive a default value and does not need to be set manually
// set it manually if you have more servos than extruders and wish to manually control some
// leaving it undefined or defining as 0 will disable the servo subsystem
// If unsure, leave commented / disabled
//
#define NUM_SERVOS 1 // Servo index starts with 0 for M280 command


// Delay (in milliseconds) before the next move will start, to give the servo time to reach its target angle.
// 300ms is a good value but you can try less delay.
// If the servo can't reach the requested position, increase it.
#define SERVO_DELAY 300


// Servo deactivation
//
// With this option servos are powered only during movement, then turned off to prevent jitter.
//#define DEACTIVATE_SERVOS_AFTER_MOVE


/**
 * Filament Width Sensor
 *
 * Measures the filament width in real-time and adjusts
 * flow rate to compensate for any irregularities.
 *
 * Also allows the measured filament diameter to set the
 * extrusion rate, so the slicer only has to specify the
 * volume.
 *
 * Only a single extruder is supported at this time.
 *
 *  34 RAMPS_14    : Analog input 5 on the AUX2 connector
 *  81 PRINTRBOARD : Analog input 2 on the Exp1 connector (version B,C,D,E)
 * 301 RAMBO       : Analog input 3
 *
 * Note: May require analog pins to be defined for other boards.
 */
//#define FILAMENT_WIDTH_SENSOR


#define DEFAULT_NOMINAL_FILAMENT_DIA 3.00   // (mm) Diameter of the filament generally used (3.0 or 1.75mm), also used in the slicer. Used to validate sensor reading.


#if ENABLED(FILAMENT_WIDTH_SENSOR)
  #define FILAMENT_SENSOR_EXTRUDER_NUM 0    // Index of the extruder that has the filament sensor (0,1,2,3)
  #define MEASUREMENT_DELAY_CM        14    // (cm) The distance from the filament sensor to the melting chamber


  #define MEASURED_UPPER_LIMIT         3.30 // (mm) Upper limit used to validate sensor reading
  #define MEASURED_LOWER_LIMIT         1.90 // (mm) Lower limit used to validate sensor reading
  #define MAX_MEASUREMENT_DELAY       20    // (bytes) Buffer size for stored measurements (1 byte per cm). Must be larger than MEASUREMENT_DELAY_CM.


  #define DEFAULT_MEASURED_FILAMENT_DIA DEFAULT_NOMINAL_FILAMENT_DIA // Set measured to nominal initially


  // Display filament width on the LCD status line. Status messages will expire after 5 seconds.
  //#define FILAMENT_LCD_DISPLAY
#endif


#endif // CONFIGURATION_H
```

----------


## plackslayer

Configuration_adv.h


```
/**
 * Marlin 3D Printer Firmware
 * Copyright (C) 2016 MarlinFirmware [https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin]
 *
 * Based on Sprinter and grbl.
 * Copyright (C) 2011 Camiel Gubbels / Erik van der Zalm
 *
 * This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
 * it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
 * the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
 * (at your option) any later version.
 *
 * This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
 * but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
 * MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
 * GNU General Public License for more details.
 *
 * You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
 * along with this program.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
 *
 */


/**
 * Configuration_adv.h
 *
 * Advanced settings.
 * Only change these if you know exactly what you're doing.
 * Some of these settings can damage your printer if improperly set!
 *
 * Basic settings can be found in Configuration.h
 *
 */
#ifndef CONFIGURATION_ADV_H
#define CONFIGURATION_ADV_H
#define CONFIGURATION_ADV_H_VERSION 010100


// @section temperature


//===========================================================================
//=============================Thermal Settings  ============================
//===========================================================================


#if DISABLED(PIDTEMPBED)
  #define BED_CHECK_INTERVAL 5000 // ms between checks in bang-bang control
  #if ENABLED(BED_LIMIT_SWITCHING)
    #define BED_HYSTERESIS 2 // Only disable heating if T>target+BED_HYSTERESIS and enable heating if T>target-BED_HYSTERESIS
  #endif
#endif


/**
 * Thermal Protection protects your printer from damage and fire if a
 * thermistor falls out or temperature sensors fail in any way.
 *
 * The issue: If a thermistor falls out or a temperature sensor fails,
 * Marlin can no longer sense the actual temperature. Since a disconnected
 * thermistor reads as a low temperature, the firmware will keep the heater on.
 *
 * The solution: Once the temperature reaches the target, start observing.
 * If the temperature stays too far below the target (hysteresis) for too long (period),
 * the firmware will halt the machine as a safety precaution.
 *
 * If you get false positives for "Thermal Runaway" increase THERMAL_PROTECTION_HYSTERESIS and/or THERMAL_PROTECTION_PERIOD
 */
#if ENABLED(THERMAL_PROTECTION_HOTENDS)
  #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_PERIOD 40        // Seconds
  #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_HYSTERESIS 4     // Degrees Celsius


  /**
   * Whenever an M104 or M109 increases the target temperature the firmware will wait for the
   * WATCH_TEMP_PERIOD to expire, and if the temperature hasn't increased by WATCH_TEMP_INCREASE
   * degrees, the machine is halted, requiring a hard reset. This test restarts with any M104/M109,
   * but only if the current temperature is far enough below the target for a reliable test.
   *
   * If you get false positives for "Heating failed" increase WATCH_TEMP_PERIOD and/or decrease WATCH_TEMP_INCREASE
   * WATCH_TEMP_INCREASE should not be below 2.
   */
  #define WATCH_TEMP_PERIOD 20                // Seconds
  #define WATCH_TEMP_INCREASE 2               // Degrees Celsius
#endif


/**
 * Thermal Protection parameters for the bed are just as above for hotends.
 */
#if ENABLED(THERMAL_PROTECTION_BED)
  #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_BED_PERIOD 20    // Seconds
  #define THERMAL_PROTECTION_BED_HYSTERESIS 2 // Degrees Celsius


  /**
   * Whenever an M140 or M190 increases the target temperature the firmware will wait for the
   * WATCH_BED_TEMP_PERIOD to expire, and if the temperature hasn't increased by WATCH_BED_TEMP_INCREASE
   * degrees, the machine is halted, requiring a hard reset. This test restarts with any M140/M190,
   * but only if the current temperature is far enough below the target for a reliable test.
   *
   * If you get too many "Heating failed" errors, increase WATCH_BED_TEMP_PERIOD and/or decrease
   * WATCH_BED_TEMP_INCREASE. (WATCH_BED_TEMP_INCREASE should not be below 2.)
   */
  #define WATCH_BED_TEMP_PERIOD 60                // Seconds
  #define WATCH_BED_TEMP_INCREASE 2               // Degrees Celsius
#endif


#if ENABLED(PIDTEMP)
  // this adds an experimental additional term to the heating power, proportional to the extrusion speed.
  // if Kc is chosen well, the additional required power due to increased melting should be compensated.
  //#define PID_EXTRUSION_SCALING
  #if ENABLED(PID_EXTRUSION_SCALING)
    #define DEFAULT_Kc (100) //heating power=Kc*(e_speed)
    #define LPQ_MAX_LEN 50
  #endif
#endif


/**
 * Automatic Temperature:
 * The hotend target temperature is calculated by all the buffered lines of gcode.
 * The maximum buffered steps/sec of the extruder motor is called "se".
 * Start autotemp mode with M109 S<mintemp> B<maxtemp> F<factor>
 * The target temperature is set to mintemp+factor*se[steps/sec] and is limited by
 * mintemp and maxtemp. Turn this off by executing M109 without F*
 * Also, if the temperature is set to a value below mintemp, it will not be changed by autotemp.
 * On an Ultimaker, some initial testing worked with M109 S215 B260 F1 in the start.gcode
 */
#define AUTOTEMP
#if ENABLED(AUTOTEMP)
  #define AUTOTEMP_OLDWEIGHT 0.98
#endif


//Show Temperature ADC value
//The M105 command return, besides traditional information, the ADC value read from temperature sensors.
//#define SHOW_TEMP_ADC_VALUES


/**
 * High Temperature Thermistor Support
 *
 * Thermistors able to support high temperature tend to have a hard time getting
 * good readings at room and lower temperatures. This means HEATER_X_RAW_LO_TEMP
 * will probably be caught when the heating element first turns on during the
 * preheating process, which will trigger a min_temp_error as a safety measure
 * and force stop everything.
 * To circumvent this limitation, we allow for a preheat time (during which,
 * min_temp_error won't be triggered) and add a min_temp buffer to handle
 * aberrant readings.
 *
 * If you want to enable this feature for your hotend thermistor(s)
 * uncomment and set values > 0 in the constants below
 */


// The number of consecutive low temperature errors that can occur
// before a min_temp_error is triggered. (Shouldn't be more than 10.)
//#define MAX_CONSECUTIVE_LOW_TEMPERATURE_ERROR_ALLOWED 0


// The number of milliseconds a hotend will preheat before starting to check
// the temperature. This value should NOT be set to the time it takes the
// hot end to reach the target temperature, but the time it takes to reach
// the minimum temperature your thermistor can read. The lower the better/safer.
// This shouldn't need to be more than 30 seconds (30000)
//#define MILLISECONDS_PREHEAT_TIME 0


// @section extruder


// Extruder runout prevention.
// If the machine is idle and the temperature over MINTEMP
// then extrude some filament every couple of SECONDS.
//#define EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_PREVENT
#if ENABLED(EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_PREVENT)
  #define EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_MINTEMP 190
  #define EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_SECONDS 30
  #define EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_SPEED 1500  // mm/m
  #define EXTRUDER_RUNOUT_EXTRUDE 5   // mm
#endif


// @section temperature


//These defines help to calibrate the AD595 sensor in case you get wrong temperature measurements.
//The measured temperature is defined as "actualTemp = (measuredTemp * TEMP_SENSOR_AD595_GAIN) + TEMP_SENSOR_AD595_OFFSET"
#define TEMP_SENSOR_AD595_OFFSET 0.0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_AD595_GAIN   1.0


/**
 * Controller Fan
 * To cool down the stepper drivers and MOSFETs.
 *
 * The fan will turn on automatically whenever any stepper is enabled
 * and turn off after a set period after all steppers are turned off.
 */
//#define USE_CONTROLLER_FAN
#if ENABLED(USE_CONTROLLER_FAN)
  //#define CONTROLLER_FAN_PIN FAN1_PIN  // Set a custom pin for the controller fan
  #define CONTROLLERFAN_SECS 60          // Duration in seconds for the fan to run after all motors are disabled
  #define CONTROLLERFAN_SPEED 255        // 255 == full speed
#endif


// When first starting the main fan, run it at full speed for the
// given number of milliseconds.  This gets the fan spinning reliably
// before setting a PWM value. (Does not work with software PWM for fan on Sanguinololu)
//#define FAN_KICKSTART_TIME 100


// This defines the minimal speed for the main fan, run in PWM mode
// to enable uncomment and set minimal PWM speed for reliable running (1-255)
// if fan speed is [1 - (FAN_MIN_PWM-1)] it is set to FAN_MIN_PWM
//#define FAN_MIN_PWM 50


// @section extruder


/**
 * Extruder cooling fans
 *
 * Extruder auto fans automatically turn on when their extruders'
 * temperatures go above EXTRUDER_AUTO_FAN_TEMPERATURE.
 *
 * Your board's pins file specifies the recommended pins. Override those here
 * or set to -1 to disable completely.
 *
 * Multiple extruders can be assigned to the same pin in which case
 * the fan will turn on when any selected extruder is above the threshold.
 */
#define E0_AUTO_FAN_PIN -1
#define E1_AUTO_FAN_PIN -1
#define E2_AUTO_FAN_PIN -1
#define E3_AUTO_FAN_PIN -1
#define E4_AUTO_FAN_PIN -1
#define EXTRUDER_AUTO_FAN_TEMPERATURE 50
#define EXTRUDER_AUTO_FAN_SPEED   255  // == full speed


// Define a pin to turn case light on/off
//#define CASE_LIGHT_PIN 4
#if PIN_EXISTS(CASE_LIGHT)
  #define INVERT_CASE_LIGHT false   // Set to true if HIGH is the OFF state (active low)
  //#define CASE_LIGHT_DEFAULT_ON   // Uncomment to set default state to on
  //#define MENU_ITEM_CASE_LIGHT    // Uncomment to have a Case Light On / Off entry in main menu
#endif


//===========================================================================
//============================ Mechanical Settings ==========================
//===========================================================================


// @section homing


// If you want endstops to stay on (by default) even when not homing
// enable this option. Override at any time with M120, M121.
//#define ENDSTOPS_ALWAYS_ON_DEFAULT


// @section extras


//#define Z_LATE_ENABLE // Enable Z the last moment. Needed if your Z driver overheats.


// Dual X Steppers
// Uncomment this option to drive two X axis motors.
// The next unused E driver will be assigned to the second X stepper.
//#define X_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS
#if ENABLED(X_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS)
  // Set true if the two X motors need to rotate in opposite directions
  #define INVERT_X2_VS_X_DIR true
#endif


// Dual Y Steppers
// Uncomment this option to drive two Y axis motors.
// The next unused E driver will be assigned to the second Y stepper.
//#define Y_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS
#if ENABLED(Y_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS)
  // Set true if the two Y motors need to rotate in opposite directions
  #define INVERT_Y2_VS_Y_DIR true
#endif


// A single Z stepper driver is usually used to drive 2 stepper motors.
// Uncomment this option to use a separate stepper driver for each Z axis motor.
// The next unused E driver will be assigned to the second Z stepper.
//#define Z_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS


#if ENABLED(Z_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS)


  // Z_DUAL_ENDSTOPS is a feature to enable the use of 2 endstops for both Z steppers - Let's call them Z stepper and Z2 stepper.
  // That way the machine is capable to align the bed during home, since both Z steppers are homed.
  // There is also an implementation of M666 (software endstops adjustment) to this feature.
  // After Z homing, this adjustment is applied to just one of the steppers in order to align the bed.
  // One just need to home the Z axis and measure the distance difference between both Z axis and apply the math: Z adjust = Z - Z2.
  // If the Z stepper axis is closer to the bed, the measure Z > Z2 (yes, it is.. think about it) and the Z adjust would be positive.
  // Play a little bit with small adjustments (0.5mm) and check the behaviour.
  // The M119 (endstops report) will start reporting the Z2 Endstop as well.


  //#define Z_DUAL_ENDSTOPS


  #if ENABLED(Z_DUAL_ENDSTOPS)
    #define Z2_USE_ENDSTOP _XMAX_
    #define Z_DUAL_ENDSTOPS_ADJUSTMENT  0  // use M666 command to determine/test this value
  #endif


#endif // Z_DUAL_STEPPER_DRIVERS


// Enable this for dual x-carriage printers.
// A dual x-carriage design has the advantage that the inactive extruder can be parked which
// prevents hot-end ooze contaminating the print. It also reduces the weight of each x-carriage
// allowing faster printing speeds. Connect your X2 stepper to the first unused E plug.
//#define DUAL_X_CARRIAGE
#if ENABLED(DUAL_X_CARRIAGE)
  // Configuration for second X-carriage
  // Note: the first x-carriage is defined as the x-carriage which homes to the minimum endstop;
  // the second x-carriage always homes to the maximum endstop.
  #define X2_MIN_POS 80     // set minimum to ensure second x-carriage doesn't hit the parked first X-carriage
  #define X2_MAX_POS 353    // set maximum to the distance between toolheads when both heads are homed
  #define X2_HOME_DIR 1     // the second X-carriage always homes to the maximum endstop position
  #define X2_HOME_POS X2_MAX_POS // default home position is the maximum carriage position
      // However: In this mode the HOTEND_OFFSET_X value for the second extruder provides a software
      // override for X2_HOME_POS. This also allow recalibration of the distance between the two endstops
      // without modifying the firmware (through the "M218 T1 X???" command).
      // Remember: you should set the second extruder x-offset to 0 in your slicer.


  // There are a few selectable movement modes for dual x-carriages using M605 S<mode>
  //    Mode 0 (DXC_FULL_CONTROL_MODE): Full control. The slicer has full control over both x-carriages and can achieve optimal travel results
  //                                    as long as it supports dual x-carriages. (M605 S0)
  //    Mode 1 (DXC_AUTO_PARK_MODE)   : Auto-park mode. The firmware will automatically park and unpark the x-carriages on tool changes so
  //                                    that additional slicer support is not required. (M605 S1)
  //    Mode 2 (DXC_DUPLICATION_MODE) : Duplication mode. The firmware will transparently make the second x-carriage and extruder copy all
  //                                    actions of the first x-carriage. This allows the printer to print 2 arbitrary items at
  //                                    once. (2nd extruder x offset and temp offset are set using: M605 S2 [Xnnn] [Rmmm])


  // This is the default power-up mode which can be later using M605.
  #define DEFAULT_DUAL_X_CARRIAGE_MODE DXC_FULL_CONTROL_MODE


  // Default settings in "Auto-park Mode"
  #define TOOLCHANGE_PARK_ZLIFT   0.2      // the distance to raise Z axis when parking an extruder
  #define TOOLCHANGE_UNPARK_ZLIFT 1        // the distance to raise Z axis when unparking an extruder


  // Default x offset in duplication mode (typically set to half print bed width)
  #define DEFAULT_DUPLICATION_X_OFFSET 100


#endif // DUAL_X_CARRIAGE


// Activate a solenoid on the active extruder with M380. Disable all with M381.
// Define SOL0_PIN, SOL1_PIN, etc., for each extruder that has a solenoid.
//#define EXT_SOLENOID


// @section homing


//homing hits the endstop, then retracts by this distance, before it tries to slowly bump again:
#define X_HOME_BUMP_MM 5
#define Y_HOME_BUMP_MM 5
#define Z_HOME_BUMP_MM 2
#define HOMING_BUMP_DIVISOR {2, 2, 4}  // Re-Bump Speed Divisor (Divides the Homing Feedrate)
//#define QUICK_HOME  //if this is defined, if both x and y are to be homed, a diagonal move will be performed initially.


// When G28 is called, this option will make Y home before X
//#define HOME_Y_BEFORE_X


// @section machine


#define AXIS_RELATIVE_MODES {false, false, false, false}


// Allow duplication mode with a basic dual-nozzle extruder
//#define DUAL_NOZZLE_DUPLICATION_MODE


// By default pololu step drivers require an active high signal. However, some high power drivers require an active low signal as step.
#define INVERT_X_STEP_PIN false
#define INVERT_Y_STEP_PIN false
#define INVERT_Z_STEP_PIN false
#define INVERT_E_STEP_PIN false


// Default stepper release if idle. Set to 0 to deactivate.
// Steppers will shut down DEFAULT_STEPPER_DEACTIVE_TIME seconds after the last move when DISABLE_INACTIVE_? is true.
// Time can be set by M18 and M84.
#define DEFAULT_STEPPER_DEACTIVE_TIME 120
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_X true
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_Y true
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_Z true  // set to false if the nozzle will fall down on your printed part when print has finished.
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_E true


#define DEFAULT_MINIMUMFEEDRATE       0.0     // minimum feedrate
#define DEFAULT_MINTRAVELFEEDRATE     0.0


// @section lcd


#if ENABLED(ULTIPANEL)
  #define MANUAL_FEEDRATE {50*60, 50*60, 4*60, 60} // Feedrates for manual moves along X, Y, Z, E from panel
  #define ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY  // Comment to disable setting feedrate multiplier via encoder
#endif


// @section extras


// minimum time in microseconds that a movement needs to take if the buffer is emptied.
#define DEFAULT_MINSEGMENTTIME        20000


// If defined the movements slow down when the look ahead buffer is only half full
#define SLOWDOWN


// Frequency limit
// See nophead's blog for more info
// Not working O
//#define XY_FREQUENCY_LIMIT  15


// Minimum planner junction speed. Sets the default minimum speed the planner plans for at the end
// of the buffer and all stops. This should not be much greater than zero and should only be changed
// if unwanted behavior is observed on a user's machine when running at very slow speeds.
#define MINIMUM_PLANNER_SPEED 0.05// (mm/sec)


// Microstep setting (Only functional when stepper driver microstep pins are connected to MCU.
#define MICROSTEP_MODES {16,16,16,16,16} // [1,2,4,8,16]


/**
 *  @section  stepper motor current
 *
 *  Some boards have a means of setting the stepper motor current via firmware.
 *
 *  The power on motor currents are set by:
 *    PWM_MOTOR_CURRENT - used by MINIRAMBO & ULTIMAIN_2
 *                         known compatible chips: A4982
 *    DIGIPOT_MOTOR_CURRENT - used by BQ_ZUM_MEGA_3D, RAMBO & SCOOVO_X9H
 *                         known compatible chips: AD5206
 *    DAC_MOTOR_CURRENT_DEFAULT - used by PRINTRBOARD_REVF & RIGIDBOARD_V2
 *                         known compatible chips: MCP4728
 *    DIGIPOT_I2C_MOTOR_CURRENTS - used by 5DPRINT, AZTEEG_X3_PRO, MIGHTYBOARD_REVE
 *                         known compatible chips: MCP4451, MCP4018
 *
 *  Motor currents can also be set by M907 - M910 and by the LCD.
 *    M907 - applies to all.
 *    M908 - BQ_ZUM_MEGA_3D, RAMBO, PRINTRBOARD_REVF, RIGIDBOARD_V2 & SCOOVO_X9H
 *    M909, M910 & LCD - only PRINTRBOARD_REVF & RIGIDBOARD_V2
 */
//#define PWM_MOTOR_CURRENT {1300, 1300, 1250} // Values in milliamps
#define DIGIPOT_MOTOR_CURRENT {135,135,135,135,135} // Values 0-255 (RAMBO 135 = ~0.75A, 185 = ~1A)
//#define DAC_MOTOR_CURRENT_DEFAULT { 70, 80, 90, 80 } // Default drive percent - X, Y, Z, E axis


// Uncomment to enable an I2C based DIGIPOT like on the Azteeg X3 Pro
//#define DIGIPOT_I2C
//#define DIGIPOT_MCP4018
#define DIGIPOT_I2C_NUM_CHANNELS 8 // 5DPRINT: 4     AZTEEG_X3_PRO: 8
// Actual motor currents in Amps, need as many here as DIGIPOT_I2C_NUM_CHANNELS
#define DIGIPOT_I2C_MOTOR_CURRENTS {1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0}  //  AZTEEG_X3_PRO


//===========================================================================
//=============================Additional Features===========================
//===========================================================================


#define ENCODER_RATE_MULTIPLIER         // If defined, certain menu edit operations automatically multiply the steps when the encoder is moved quickly
#define ENCODER_10X_STEPS_PER_SEC 75    // If the encoder steps per sec exceeds this value, multiply steps moved x10 to quickly advance the value
#define ENCODER_100X_STEPS_PER_SEC 160  // If the encoder steps per sec exceeds this value, multiply steps moved x100 to really quickly advance the value


//#define CHDK 4        //Pin for triggering CHDK to take a picture see how to use it here http://captain-slow.dk/2014/03/09/3d-printing-timelapses/
#define CHDK_DELAY 50 //How long in ms the pin should stay HIGH before going LOW again


// @section lcd


// Include a page of printer information in the LCD Main Menu
#define LCD_INFO_MENU


// On the Info Screen, display XY with one decimal place when possible
//#define LCD_DECIMAL_SMALL_XY


// The timeout (in ms) to return to the status screen from sub-menus
//#define LCD_TIMEOUT_TO_STATUS 15000


#if ENABLED(SDSUPPORT)


  // Some RAMPS and other boards don't detect when an SD card is inserted. You can work
  // around this by connecting a push button or single throw switch to the pin defined
  // as SD_DETECT_PIN in your board's pins definitions.
  // This setting should be disabled unless you are using a push button, pulling the pin to ground.
  // Note: This is always disabled for ULTIPANEL (except ELB_FULL_GRAPHIC_CONTROLLER).
  #define SD_DETECT_INVERTED


  #define SD_FINISHED_STEPPERRELEASE true  //if sd support and the file is finished: disable steppers?
  #define SD_FINISHED_RELEASECOMMAND "M84 X Y Z E" // You might want to keep the z enabled so your bed stays in place.


  #define SDCARD_RATHERRECENTFIRST  //reverse file order of sd card menu display. Its sorted practically after the file system block order.
  // if a file is deleted, it frees a block. hence, the order is not purely chronological. To still have auto0.g accessible, there is again the option to do that.
  // using:
  //#define MENU_ADDAUTOSTART


  /**
   * Sort SD file listings in alphabetical order.
   *
   * With this option enabled, items on SD cards will be sorted
   * by name for easier navigation.
   *
   * By default...
   *
   *  - Use the slowest -but safest- method for sorting.
   *  - Folders are sorted to the top.
   *  - The sort key is statically allocated.
   *  - No added G-code (M34) support.
   *  - 40 item sorting limit. (Items after the first 40 are unsorted.)
   *
   * SD sorting uses static allocation (as set by SDSORT_LIMIT), allowing the
   * compiler to calculate the worst-case usage and throw an error if the SRAM
   * limit is exceeded.
   *
   *  - SDSORT_USES_RAM provides faster sorting via a static directory buffer.
   *  - SDSORT_USES_STACK does the same, but uses a local stack-based buffer.
   *  - SDSORT_CACHE_NAMES will retain the sorted file listing in RAM. (Expensive!)
   *  - SDSORT_DYNAMIC_RAM only uses RAM when the SD menu is visible. (Use with caution!)
   */
#define SDCARD_SORT_ALPHA


  // SD Card Sorting options
  #if ENABLED(SDCARD_SORT_ALPHA)
    #define SDSORT_LIMIT       40     // Maximum number of sorted items (10-256).
    #define FOLDER_SORTING     -1     // -1=above  0=none  1=below
    #define SDSORT_GCODE       false  // Allow turning sorting on/off with LCD and M34 g-code.
    #define SDSORT_USES_RAM    false  // Pre-allocate a static array for faster pre-sorting.
    #define SDSORT_USES_STACK  false  // Prefer the stack for pre-sorting to give back some SRAM. (Negated by next 2 options.)
    #define SDSORT_CACHE_NAMES false  // Keep sorted items in RAM longer for speedy performance. Most expensive option.
    #define SDSORT_DYNAMIC_RAM false  // Use dynamic allocation (within SD menus). Least expensive option. Set SDSORT_LIMIT before use!
  #endif


  // Show a progress bar on HD44780 LCDs for SD printing
  //#define LCD_PROGRESS_BAR


  #if ENABLED(LCD_PROGRESS_BAR)
    // Amount of time (ms) to show the bar
    #define PROGRESS_BAR_BAR_TIME 2000
    // Amount of time (ms) to show the status message
    #define PROGRESS_BAR_MSG_TIME 3000
    // Amount of time (ms) to retain the status message (0=forever)
    #define PROGRESS_MSG_EXPIRE   0
    // Enable this to show messages for MSG_TIME then hide them
    //#define PROGRESS_MSG_ONCE
    // Add a menu item to test the progress bar:
    //#define LCD_PROGRESS_BAR_TEST
  #endif


  // This allows hosts to request long names for files and folders with M33
  #define LONG_FILENAME_HOST_SUPPORT


  // This option allows you to abort SD printing when any endstop is triggered.
  // This feature must be enabled with "M540 S1" or from the LCD menu.
  // To have any effect, endstops must be enabled during SD printing.
  //#define ABORT_ON_ENDSTOP_HIT_FEATURE_ENABLED


#endif // SDSUPPORT


/**
 * Additional options for Graphical Displays
 *
 * Use the optimizations here to improve printing performance,
 * which can be adversely affected by graphical display drawing,
 * especially when doing several short moves, and when printing
 * on DELTA and SCARA machines.
 *
 * Some of these options may result in the display lagging behind
 * controller events, as there is a trade-off between reliable
 * printing performance versus fast display updates.
 */
#if ENABLED(DOGLCD)
  // Enable to save many cycles by drawing a hollow frame on the Info Screen
  #define XYZ_HOLLOW_FRAME


  // Enable to save many cycles by drawing a hollow frame on Menu Screens
  #define MENU_HOLLOW_FRAME


  // A bigger font is available for edit items. Costs 3120 bytes of PROGMEM.
  // Western only. Not available for Cyrillic, Kana, Turkish, Greek, or Chinese.
  //#define USE_BIG_EDIT_FONT


  // A smaller font may be used on the Info Screen. Costs 2300 bytes of PROGMEM.
  // Western only. Not available for Cyrillic, Kana, Turkish, Greek, or Chinese.
  //#define USE_SMALL_INFOFONT


  // Enable this option and reduce the value to optimize screen updates.
  // The normal delay is 10µs. Use the lowest value that still gives a reliable display.
  //#define DOGM_SPI_DELAY_US 5
#endif // DOGLCD


// @section safety


// The hardware watchdog should reset the microcontroller disabling all outputs,
// in case the firmware gets stuck and doesn't do temperature regulation.
//#define USE_WATCHDOG


#if ENABLED(USE_WATCHDOG)
  // If you have a watchdog reboot in an ArduinoMega2560 then the device will hang forever, as a watchdog reset will leave the watchdog on.
  // The "WATCHDOG_RESET_MANUAL" goes around this by not using the hardware reset.
  //  However, THIS FEATURE IS UNSAFE!, as it will only work if interrupts are disabled. And the code could hang in an interrupt routine with interrupts disabled.
  //#define WATCHDOG_RESET_MANUAL
#endif


// @section lcd


/**
 * Babystepping enables movement of the axes by tiny increments without changing
 * the current position values. This feature is used primarily to adjust the Z
 * axis in the first layer of a print in real-time.
 *
 * Warning: Does not respect endstops!
 */
#define BABYSTEPPING
#if ENABLED(BABYSTEPPING)
  #define BABYSTEP_XY              // Also enable X/Y Babystepping. Not supported on DELTA!
  #define BABYSTEP_INVERT_Z false  // Change if Z babysteps should go the other way
  #define BABYSTEP_MULTIPLICATOR 1 // Babysteps are very small. Increase for faster motion.
  //#define BABYSTEP_ZPROBE_OFFSET // Enable to combine M851 and Babystepping
  #define DOUBLECLICK_FOR_Z_BABYSTEPPING // Double-click on the Status Screen for Z Babystepping.
  #define DOUBLECLICK_MAX_INTERVAL 1250 // Maximum interval between clicks, in milliseconds.
                                        // Note: Extra time may be added to mitigate controller latency.
#endif


// @section extruder


// extruder advance constant (s2/mm3)
//
// advance (steps) = STEPS_PER_CUBIC_MM_E * EXTRUDER_ADVANCE_K * cubic mm per second ^ 2
//
// Hooke's law says:    force = k * distance
// Bernoulli's principle says:  v ^ 2 / 2 + g . h + pressure / density = constant
// so: v ^ 2 is proportional to number of steps we advance the extruder
//#define ADVANCE


#if ENABLED(ADVANCE)
  #define EXTRUDER_ADVANCE_K .0
  #define D_FILAMENT 2.85
#endif


/**
 * Implementation of linear pressure control
 *
 * Assumption: advance = k * (delta velocity)
 * K=0 means advance disabled.
 * See Marlin documentation for calibration instructions.
 */
//#define LIN_ADVANCE


#if ENABLED(LIN_ADVANCE)
  #define LIN_ADVANCE_K 75


  /**
   * Some Slicers produce Gcode with randomly jumping extrusion widths occasionally.
   * For example within a 0.4mm perimeter it may produce a single segment of 0.05mm width.
   * While this is harmless for normal printing (the fluid nature of the filament will
   * close this very, very tiny gap), it throws off the LIN_ADVANCE pressure adaption.
   *
   * For this case LIN_ADVANCE_E_D_RATIO can be used to set the extrusion:distance ratio
   * to a fixed value. Note that using a fixed ratio will lead to wrong nozzle pressures
   * if the slicer is using variable widths or layer heights within one print!
   *
   * This option sets the default E:D ratio at startup. Use `M900` to override this value.
   *
   * Example: `M900 W0.4 H0.2 D1.75`, where:
   *   - W is the extrusion width in mm
   *   - H is the layer height in mm
   *   - D is the filament diameter in mm
   *
   * Example: `M900 R0.0458` to set the ratio directly.
   *
   * Set to 0 to auto-detect the ratio based on given Gcode G1 print moves.
   *
   * Slic3r (including Prusa Slic3r) produces Gcode compatible with the automatic mode.
   * Cura (as of this writing) may produce Gcode incompatible with the automatic mode.
   */
  #define LIN_ADVANCE_E_D_RATIO 0 // The calculated ratio (or 0) according to the formula W * H / ((D / 2) ^ 2 * PI)
                                  // Example: 0.4 * 0.2 / ((1.75 / 2) ^ 2 * PI) = 0.033260135
#endif


// @section leveling


// Default mesh area is an area with an inset margin on the print area.
// Below are the macros that are used to define the borders for the mesh area,
// made available here for specialized needs, ie dual extruder setup.
#if ENABLED(MESH_BED_LEVELING)
  #define MESH_MIN_X (X_MIN_POS + MESH_INSET)
  #define MESH_MAX_X (X_MAX_POS - (MESH_INSET))
  #define MESH_MIN_Y (Y_MIN_POS + MESH_INSET)
  #define MESH_MAX_Y (Y_MAX_POS - (MESH_INSET))
#elif ENABLED(AUTO_BED_LEVELING_UBL)
  #define UBL_MESH_MIN_X (X_MIN_POS + UBL_MESH_INSET)
  #define UBL_MESH_MAX_X (X_MAX_POS - (UBL_MESH_INSET))
  #define UBL_MESH_MIN_Y (Y_MIN_POS + UBL_MESH_INSET)
  #define UBL_MESH_MAX_Y (Y_MAX_POS - (UBL_MESH_INSET))


  // If this is defined, the currently active mesh will be saved in the
  // current slot on M500.
  #define UBL_SAVE_ACTIVE_ON_M500
#endif


// @section extras


// Arc interpretation settings:
#define ARC_SUPPORT  // Disabling this saves ~2738 bytes
#define MM_PER_ARC_SEGMENT 1
#define N_ARC_CORRECTION 25


// Support for G5 with XYZE destination and IJPQ offsets. Requires ~2666 bytes.
#define BEZIER_CURVE_SUPPORT


// G38.2 and G38.3 Probe Target
// Enable PROBE_DOUBLE_TOUCH if you want G38 to double touch
//#define G38_PROBE_TARGET
#if ENABLED(G38_PROBE_TARGET)
  #define G38_MINIMUM_MOVE 0.0275 // minimum distance in mm that will produce a move (determined using the print statement in check_move)
#endif


// Moves (or segments) with fewer steps than this will be joined with the next move
#define MIN_STEPS_PER_SEGMENT 6


// The minimum pulse width (in µs) for stepping a stepper.
// Set this if you find stepping unreliable, or if using a very fast CPU.
#define MINIMUM_STEPPER_PULSE 0 // (µs) The smallest stepper pulse allowed


// @section temperature


// Control heater 0 and heater 1 in parallel.
//#define HEATERS_PARALLEL


//===========================================================================
//================================= Buffers =================================
//===========================================================================


// @section hidden


// The number of linear motions that can be in the plan at any give time.
// THE BLOCK_BUFFER_SIZE NEEDS TO BE A POWER OF 2, i.g. 8,16,32 because shifts and ors are used to do the ring-buffering.
#if ENABLED(SDSUPPORT)
  #define BLOCK_BUFFER_SIZE 16 // SD,LCD,Buttons take more memory, block buffer needs to be smaller
#else
  #define BLOCK_BUFFER_SIZE 16 // maximize block buffer
#endif


// @section serial


// The ASCII buffer for serial input
#define MAX_CMD_SIZE 96
#define BUFSIZE 4


// Transfer Buffer Size
// To save 386 bytes of PROGMEM (and TX_BUFFER_SIZE+3 bytes of RAM) set to 0.
// To buffer a simple "ok" you need 4 bytes.
// For ADVANCED_OK (M105) you need 32 bytes.
// For debug-echo: 128 bytes for the optimal speed.
// Other output doesn't need to be that speedy.
// :[0, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256]
#define TX_BUFFER_SIZE 0


// Enable an emergency-command parser to intercept certain commands as they
// enter the serial receive buffer, so they cannot be blocked.
// Currently handles M108, M112, M410
// Does not work on boards using AT90USB (USBCON) processors!
//#define EMERGENCY_PARSER


// Bad Serial-connections can miss a received command by sending an 'ok'
// Therefore some clients abort after 30 seconds in a timeout.
// Some other clients start sending commands while receiving a 'wait'.
// This "wait" is only sent when the buffer is empty. 1 second is a good value here.
//#define NO_TIMEOUTS 1000 // Milliseconds


// Some clients will have this feature soon. This could make the NO_TIMEOUTS unnecessary.
//#define ADVANCED_OK


// @section fwretract


// Firmware based and LCD controlled retract
// M207 and M208 can be used to define parameters for the retraction.
// The retraction can be called by the slicer using G10 and G11
// until then, intended retractions can be detected by moves that only extrude and the direction.
// the moves are than replaced by the firmware controlled ones.


//#define FWRETRACT  //ONLY PARTIALLY TESTED
#if ENABLED(FWRETRACT)
  #define MIN_RETRACT 0.1                //minimum extruded mm to accept a automatic gcode retraction attempt
  #define RETRACT_LENGTH 3               //default retract length (positive mm)
  #define RETRACT_LENGTH_SWAP 13         //default swap retract length (positive mm), for extruder change
  #define RETRACT_FEEDRATE 45            //default feedrate for retracting (mm/s)
  #define RETRACT_ZLIFT 0                //default retract Z-lift
  #define RETRACT_RECOVER_LENGTH 0       //default additional recover length (mm, added to retract length when recovering)
  #define RETRACT_RECOVER_LENGTH_SWAP 0  //default additional swap recover length (mm, added to retract length when recovering from extruder change)
  #define RETRACT_RECOVER_FEEDRATE 8     //default feedrate for recovering from retraction (mm/s)
#endif


/**
 * Filament Change
 * Experimental filament change support.
 * Adds the GCode M600 for initiating filament change.
 *
 * Requires an LCD display.
 * This feature is required for the default FILAMENT_RUNOUT_SCRIPT.
 */
//#define FILAMENT_CHANGE_FEATURE
#if ENABLED(FILAMENT_CHANGE_FEATURE)
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_X_POS 3             // X position of hotend
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_Y_POS 3             // Y position of hotend
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_Z_ADD 10            // Z addition of hotend (lift)
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_XY_FEEDRATE 100     // X and Y axes feedrate in mm/s (also used for delta printers Z axis)
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_Z_FEEDRATE 5        // Z axis feedrate in mm/s (not used for delta printers)
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_RETRACT_FEEDRATE 60 // Initial retract feedrate in mm/s
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_RETRACT_LENGTH 2    // Initial retract in mm
                                              // It is a short retract used immediately after print interrupt before move to filament exchange position
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_UNLOAD_FEEDRATE 10  // Unload filament feedrate in mm/s - filament unloading can be fast
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_UNLOAD_LENGTH 100   // Unload filament length from hotend in mm
                                              // Longer length for bowden printers to unload filament from whole bowden tube,
                                              // shorter length for printers without bowden to unload filament from extruder only,
                                              // 0 to disable unloading for manual unloading
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_LOAD_FEEDRATE 6     // Load filament feedrate in mm/s - filament loading into the bowden tube can be fast
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_LOAD_LENGTH 0       // Load filament length over hotend in mm
                                              // Longer length for bowden printers to fast load filament into whole bowden tube over the hotend,
                                              // Short or zero length for printers without bowden where loading is not used
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_EXTRUDE_FEEDRATE 3  // Extrude filament feedrate in mm/s - must be slower than load feedrate
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_EXTRUDE_LENGTH 50   // Extrude filament length in mm after filament is loaded over the hotend,
                                              // 0 to disable for manual extrusion
                                              // Filament can be extruded repeatedly from the filament exchange menu to fill the hotend,
                                              // or until outcoming filament color is not clear for filament color change
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_NOZZLE_TIMEOUT 45   // Turn off nozzle if user doesn't change filament within this time limit in seconds
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_NUMBER_OF_ALERT_BEEPS 5 // Number of alert beeps before printer goes quiet
  #define FILAMENT_CHANGE_NO_STEPPER_TIMEOUT  // Enable to have stepper motors hold position during filament change
                                              // even if it takes longer than DEFAULT_STEPPER_DEACTIVE_TIME.
  //#define PARK_HEAD_ON_PAUSE                // Go to filament change position on pause, return to print position on resume
#endif


// @section tmc


/**
 * Enable this section if you have TMC26X motor drivers.
 * You will need to import the TMC26XStepper library into the Arduino IDE for this
 * (https://github.com/trinamic/TMC26XStepper.git)
 */
//#define HAVE_TMCDRIVER


#if ENABLED(HAVE_TMCDRIVER)


  //#define X_IS_TMC
  //#define X2_IS_TMC
  //#define Y_IS_TMC
  //#define Y2_IS_TMC
  //#define Z_IS_TMC
  //#define Z2_IS_TMC
  //#define E0_IS_TMC
  //#define E1_IS_TMC
  //#define E2_IS_TMC
  //#define E3_IS_TMC
  //#define E4_IS_TMC


  #define X_MAX_CURRENT     1000 // in mA
  #define X_SENSE_RESISTOR    91 // in mOhms
  #define X_MICROSTEPS        16 // number of microsteps


  #define X2_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define X2_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define X2_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define Y_MAX_CURRENT     1000
  #define Y_SENSE_RESISTOR    91
  #define Y_MICROSTEPS        16


  #define Y2_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define Y2_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define Y2_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define Z_MAX_CURRENT     1000
  #define Z_SENSE_RESISTOR    91
  #define Z_MICROSTEPS        16


  #define Z2_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define Z2_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define Z2_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define E0_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define E0_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define E0_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define E1_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define E1_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define E1_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define E2_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define E2_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define E2_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define E3_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define E3_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define E3_MICROSTEPS       16


  #define E4_MAX_CURRENT    1000
  #define E4_SENSE_RESISTOR   91
  #define E4_MICROSTEPS       16


#endif


// @section TMC2130


/**
 * Enable this for SilentStepStick Trinamic TMC2130 SPI-configurable stepper drivers.
 *
 * You'll also need the TMC2130Stepper Arduino library
 * (https://github.com/teemuatlut/TMC2130Stepper).
 *
 * To use TMC2130 stepper drivers in SPI mode connect your SPI2130 pins to
 * the hardware SPI interface on your board and define the required CS pins
 * in your `pins_MYBOARD.h` file. (e.g., RAMPS 1.4 uses AUX3 pins `X_CS_PIN 53`, `Y_CS_PIN 49`, etc.).
 */
//#define HAVE_TMC2130


#if ENABLED(HAVE_TMC2130)


  // CHOOSE YOUR MOTORS HERE, THIS IS MANDATORY
  //#define X_IS_TMC2130
  //#define X2_IS_TMC2130
  //#define Y_IS_TMC2130
  //#define Y2_IS_TMC2130
  //#define Z_IS_TMC2130
  //#define Z2_IS_TMC2130
  //#define E0_IS_TMC2130
  //#define E1_IS_TMC2130
  //#define E2_IS_TMC2130
  //#define E3_IS_TMC2130
  //#define E4_IS_TMC2130


  /**
   * Stepper driver settings
   */


  #define R_SENSE           0.11  // R_sense resistor for SilentStepStick2130
  #define HOLD_MULTIPLIER    0.5  // Scales down the holding current from run current
  #define INTERPOLATE          1  // Interpolate X/Y/Z_MICROSTEPS to 256


  #define X_CURRENT         1000  // rms current in mA. Multiply by 1.41 for peak current.
  #define X_MICROSTEPS        16  // 0..256


  #define Y_CURRENT         1000
  #define Y_MICROSTEPS        16


  #define Z_CURRENT         1000
  #define Z_MICROSTEPS        16


  //#define X2_CURRENT      1000
  //#define X2_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define Y2_CURRENT      1000
  //#define Y2_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define Z2_CURRENT      1000
  //#define Z2_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define E0_CURRENT      1000
  //#define E0_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define E1_CURRENT      1000
  //#define E1_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define E2_CURRENT      1000
  //#define E2_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define E3_CURRENT      1000
  //#define E3_MICROSTEPS     16


  //#define E4_CURRENT      1000
  //#define E4_MICROSTEPS     16


  /**
   * Use Trinamic's ultra quiet stepping mode.
   * When disabled, Marlin will use spreadCycle stepping mode.
   */
  #define STEALTHCHOP


  /**
   * Let Marlin automatically control stepper current.
   * This is still an experimental feature.
   * Increase current every 5s by CURRENT_STEP until stepper temperature prewarn gets triggered,
   * then decrease current by CURRENT_STEP until temperature prewarn is cleared.
   * Adjusting starts from X/Y/Z/E_CURRENT but will not increase over AUTO_ADJUST_MAX
   * Relevant g-codes:
   * M906 - Set or get motor current in milliamps using axis codes X, Y, Z, E. Report values if no axis codes given.
   * M906 S1 - Start adjusting current
   * M906 S0 - Stop adjusting current
   * M911 - Report stepper driver overtemperature pre-warn condition.
   * M912 - Clear stepper driver overtemperature pre-warn condition flag.
   */
  //#define AUTOMATIC_CURRENT_CONTROL


  #if ENABLED(AUTOMATIC_CURRENT_CONTROL)
    #define CURRENT_STEP          50  // [mA]
    #define AUTO_ADJUST_MAX     1300  // [mA], 1300mA_rms = 1840mA_peak
    #define REPORT_CURRENT_CHANGE
  #endif


  /**
   * The driver will switch to spreadCycle when stepper speed is over HYBRID_THRESHOLD.
   * This mode allows for faster movements at the expense of higher noise levels.
   * STEALTHCHOP needs to be enabled.
   * M913 X/Y/Z/E to live tune the setting
   */
  //#define HYBRID_THRESHOLD


  #define X_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     100  // [mm/s]
  #define X2_HYBRID_THRESHOLD    100
  #define Y_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     100
  #define Y2_HYBRID_THRESHOLD    100
  #define Z_HYBRID_THRESHOLD       4
  #define Z2_HYBRID_THRESHOLD      4
  #define E0_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     30
  #define E1_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     30
  #define E2_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     30
  #define E3_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     30
  #define E4_HYBRID_THRESHOLD     30


  /**
   * Use stallGuard2 to sense an obstacle and trigger an endstop.
   * You need to place a wire from the driver's DIAG1 pin to the X/Y endstop pin.
   * If used along with STEALTHCHOP, the movement will be louder when homing. This is normal.
   *
   * X/Y_HOMING_SENSITIVITY is used for tuning the trigger sensitivity.
   * Higher values make the system LESS sensitive.
   * Lower value make the system MORE sensitive.
   * Too low values can lead to false positives, while too high values will collide the axis without triggering.
   * It is advised to set X/Y_HOME_BUMP_MM to 0.
   * M914 X/Y to live tune the setting
   */
  //#define SENSORLESS_HOMING


  #if ENABLED(SENSORLESS_HOMING)
    #define X_HOMING_SENSITIVITY  19
    #define Y_HOMING_SENSITIVITY  19
  #endif


  /**
   * You can set your own advanced settings by filling in predefined functions.
   * A list of available functions can be found on the library github page
   * https://github.com/teemuatlut/TMC2130Stepper
   *
   * Example:
   * #define TMC2130_ADV() { \
   *   stepperX.diag0_temp_prewarn(1); \
   *   stepperX.interpolate(0); \
   * }
   */
  #define  TMC2130_ADV() {  }


#endif // ENABLED(HAVE_TMC2130)


// @section L6470


/**
 * Enable this section if you have L6470 motor drivers.
 * You need to import the L6470 library into the Arduino IDE for this.
 * (https://github.com/ameyer/Arduino-L6470)
 */


//#define HAVE_L6470DRIVER
#if ENABLED(HAVE_L6470DRIVER)


  //#define X_IS_L6470
  //#define X2_IS_L6470
  //#define Y_IS_L6470
  //#define Y2_IS_L6470
  //#define Z_IS_L6470
  //#define Z2_IS_L6470
  //#define E0_IS_L6470
  //#define E1_IS_L6470
  //#define E2_IS_L6470
  //#define E3_IS_L6470
  //#define E4_IS_L6470


  #define X_MICROSTEPS      16 // number of microsteps
  #define X_K_VAL           50 // 0 - 255, Higher values, are higher power. Be careful not to go too high
  #define X_OVERCURRENT   2000 // maxc current in mA. If the current goes over this value, the driver will switch off
  #define X_STALLCURRENT  1500 // current in mA where the driver will detect a stall


  #define X2_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define X2_K_VAL          50
  #define X2_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define X2_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define Y_MICROSTEPS      16
  #define Y_K_VAL           50
  #define Y_OVERCURRENT   2000
  #define Y_STALLCURRENT  1500


  #define Y2_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define Y2_K_VAL          50
  #define Y2_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define Y2_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define Z_MICROSTEPS      16
  #define Z_K_VAL           50
  #define Z_OVERCURRENT   2000
  #define Z_STALLCURRENT  1500


  #define Z2_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define Z2_K_VAL          50
  #define Z2_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define Z2_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define E0_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define E0_K_VAL          50
  #define E0_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define E0_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define E1_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define E1_K_VAL          50
  #define E1_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define E1_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define E2_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define E2_K_VAL          50
  #define E2_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define E2_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define E3_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define E3_K_VAL          50
  #define E3_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define E3_STALLCURRENT 1500


  #define E4_MICROSTEPS     16
  #define E4_K_VAL          50
  #define E4_OVERCURRENT  2000
  #define E4_STALLCURRENT 1500


#endif


/**
 * TWI/I2C BUS
 *
 * This feature is an EXPERIMENTAL feature so it shall not be used on production
 * machines. Enabling this will allow you to send and receive I2C data from slave
 * devices on the bus.
 *
 * ; Example #1
 * ; This macro send the string "Marlin" to the slave device with address 0x63 (99)
 * ; It uses multiple M260 commands with one B<base 10> arg
 * M260 A99  ; Target slave address
 * M260 B77  ; M
 * M260 B97  ; a
 * M260 B114 ; r
 * M260 B108 ; l
 * M260 B105 ; i
 * M260 B110 ; n
 * M260 S1   ; Send the current buffer
 *
 * ; Example #2
 * ; Request 6 bytes from slave device with address 0x63 (99)
 * M261 A99 B5
 *
 * ; Example #3
 * ; Example serial output of a M261 request
 * echo:i2c-reply: from:99 bytes:5 data:hello
 */


// @section i2cbus


//#define EXPERIMENTAL_I2CBUS
#define I2C_SLAVE_ADDRESS  0 // Set a value from 8 to 127 to act as a slave


// @section extras


/**
 * Spindle & Laser control
 *
 * Add the M3, M4, and M5 commands to turn the spindle/laser on and off, and
 * to set spindle speed, spindle direction, and laser power.
 *
 * SuperPid is a router/spindle speed controller used in the CNC milling community.
 * Marlin can be used to turn the spindle on and off. It can also be used to set
 * the spindle speed from 5,000 to 30,000 RPM.
 *
 * You'll need to select a pin for the ON/OFF function and optionally choose a 0-5V
 * hardware PWM pin for the speed control and a pin for the rotation direction.
 *
 * See http://marlinfw.org/docs/configuration/laser_spindle.html for more config details.
 */
//#define SPINDLE_LASER_ENABLE
#if ENABLED(SPINDLE_LASER_ENABLE)


  #define SPINDLE_LASER_ENABLE_INVERT   false  // set to "true" if the on/off function is reversed
  #define SPINDLE_LASER_PWM             true   // set to true if your controller supports setting the speed/power
  #define SPINDLE_LASER_PWM_INVERT      true   // set to "true" if the speed/power goes up when you want it to go slower
  #define SPINDLE_LASER_POWERUP_DELAY   5000   // delay in milliseconds to allow the spindle/laser to come up to speed/power
  #define SPINDLE_LASER_POWERDOWN_DELAY 5000   // delay in milliseconds to allow the spindle to stop
  #define SPINDLE_DIR_CHANGE            true   // set to true if your spindle controller supports changing spindle direction
  #define SPINDLE_INVERT_DIR            false
  #define SPINDLE_STOP_ON_DIR_CHANGE    true   // set to true if Marlin should stop the spindle before changing rotation direction


  /**
   *  The M3 & M4 commands use the following equation to convert PWM duty cycle to speed/power
   *
   *  SPEED/POWER = PWM duty cycle * SPEED_POWER_SLOPE + SPEED_POWER_INTERCEPT
   *    where PWM duty cycle varies from 0 to 255
   *
   *  set the following for your controller (ALL MUST BE SET)
   */


  #define SPEED_POWER_SLOPE    118.4
  #define SPEED_POWER_INTERCEPT  0
  #define SPEED_POWER_MIN     5000
  #define SPEED_POWER_MAX    30000    // SuperPID router controller 0 - 30,000 RPM


  //#define SPEED_POWER_SLOPE      0.3922
  //#define SPEED_POWER_INTERCEPT  0
  //#define SPEED_POWER_MIN       10
  //#define SPEED_POWER_MAX      100      // 0-100%
#endif


/**
 * M43 - display pin status, watch pins for changes, watch endstops & toggle LED, Z servo probe test, toggle pins
 */
//#define PINS_DEBUGGING


/**
 * Auto-report temperatures with M155 S<seconds>
 */
//#define AUTO_REPORT_TEMPERATURES


/**
 * Include capabilities in M115 output
 */
//#define EXTENDED_CAPABILITIES_REPORT


/**
 * Volumetric extrusion default state
 * Activate to make volumetric extrusion the default method,
 * with DEFAULT_NOMINAL_FILAMENT_DIA as the default diameter.
 *
 * M200 D0 to disable, M200 Dn to set a new diameter.
 */
//#define VOLUMETRIC_DEFAULT_ON


/**
 * Enable this option for a leaner build of Marlin that removes all
 * workspace offsets, simplifying coordinate transformations, leveling, etc.
 *
 *  - M206 and M428 are disabled.
 *  - G92 will revert to its behavior from Marlin 1.0.
 */
//#define NO_WORKSPACE_OFFSETS


/**
 * This affects the way Marlin outputs blacks of spaces via serial connection by multiplying the number
 * of spaces to be output by the ratio set below.  This allows for better alignment of output for commands
 * like G29 O, which renders a mesh/grid.
 *
 * For clients that use a fixed-width font (like OctoPrint), leave this at 1.0; otherwise, adjust
 * accordingly for your client and font.
 */
#define PROPORTIONAL_FONT_RATIO 1.0


#endif // CONFIGURATION_ADV_H
```

----------


## Roxy

It looks like the servo's are turned on.  (for one servo).  You should be able to do a M280 P0 S45   or M280 P0 S90 to move the servo if it is plugged into the servo 0 connector.
You need power for it too!!!

----------


## plackslayer

I have the 3 pins connected to the PMWEXT connection - pins 1(+5V), 2(Grnd), and 5(Signal).

Do I need to move the connection to a different place?

----------


## plackslayer



----------


## Roxy

Yikes!  I didn't know the Rambo board did not have servo connectors on it.   That really limits where it can be used!

----------


## plackslayer

Which is why I'm reaching out for help lol.

----------


## Roxy

In the Rambo pins file, it says...

//
// Servos
//
#define SERVO0_PIN         22 // Motor header MX1
#define SERVO1_PIN         23 // Motor header MX2
#define SERVO2_PIN         24 // Motor header MX3
#define SERVO3_PIN          5 // PWM header pin 5

I think the 'smart' thing to do is find where pin 22 is on your board.   If you can't find a picture that details it...   You can turn on the pin debugging and use an LED to look for it at various locations.   You would do a M43 T S22 E22 R999 W300  and look for a pin that makes the LED blink.

----------


## plackslayer

I'm wondering if I can somehow switch SERV0 PIN 22 to SERV0 PIN 5 and keep it connected like I have it...  

I'll try this later tonight and if that doesn't work - try the LED trick to hunt down the actual PIN 22 and go from there.

Will report back later.




> In the Rambo pins file, it says...
> 
> //
> // Servos
> //
> #define SERVO0_PIN         22 // Motor header MX1
> #define SERVO1_PIN         23 // Motor header MX2
> #define SERVO2_PIN         24 // Motor header MX3
> #define SERVO3_PIN          5 // PWM header pin 5
> ...

----------


## plackslayer

So swapping the pinout to 

#define SERVO0_PIN 5

I have found that power is on on the PWM header.  Now after testing my wiring extension it only has 2/3 working... going to remake that sometime today.

----------


## plackslayer

ok well I got the cable situation fixed but now...

Forcing an UBL didn't extend the probe - I did it manually and it worked until it went off the bed in the X direction by maybe 1cm too far.

Back to the configuration.h to figure out whats going on lol.

----------


## Roxy

It doesn't matter what bed leveling system you are trying to bring up...  Make sure you can print a small calibration cube at the center of your bed with no bed leveling active.   Make sure you can do that first....   Then fight the bed leveling problems....

----------


## plackslayer

Attempted a print - worked perfectly.  printed a pair of parts to switch from threaded rods to lead screws.  The part that you screw the brass nut into.  

With those printed - I found an interesting thing happening.  

When I click Auto Home, it does the X and Y no problem.  For the Z it acts like it's going to extend the servo arm and doesn't but starts down looking for that z-stop anyways.  I manually extend the arm and it finds the level just fine.  From there IT pulls the servo arm back in - not far enough yet but it does the work.  Very odd?!?!?!   Why won't it go both directions?

Also now it's time for me to re-upload a firmware with the new z steps.  I gotta go find those numbers again tonight as well.

Any thoughts on getting my servo to work properly?

----------


## Roxy

You can use the M280 command to verify what your angles should be.  Probably those are wrong in you Configuration.h file

Do a M280 P0 S90 to set the servo to 90 degrees.   Try the two angles in your configuration.h file and see if they fully retract and fully deploy the probe leg.

----------


## plackslayer

In the configuration.h file - I have set 

#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   { 80, 80, 400, 615.0, 615.0 }


That is for the itty bitty flex dual extruder(s) rate of 615.0 and the Lead Screw setup.   

Going to upload now and start testing the servo

----------


## plackslayer

#define Z_SERVO_ANGLES {104,30}  // Z Servo Deploy and Stow angles


Found this to get my servo settings I believe ... correct~ish.

I'll play some more but I do believe that my setting of 

#define Z_SERVO_ANGLES {143,40}  // Z Servo Deploy and Stow angles

Was too far so it wasn't deploying the servo because of that.  Not sure - total guess but flashing right now to see if this works.

----------


## Roxy

It is typical to have to adjust your servo angles slightly from what ever the manufacturer has set.  The reason is the probe leg servo horn has teeth on it...  It can only go in certain positions.   

Adjust it so the servo is trying to go 2 or 3 degrees more than it can in each direction.  But don't over do it.

----------


## plackslayer

Yeah I have toned the servo angels down a lot.   

Now I have a new problem... the Z axis second motor is just stuttering, not going up and down...

----------


## plackslayer

Ok well it seems switching to the lead screws vs threaded rods has caused an issue.  The printed parts I made look like they may be too far away from the X-carriage.  This makes it bend the rods away when it's getting close to Z=0.  Then it just gets stuck.  Dang it!

----------


## Roxy

> Yeah I have toned the servo angels down a lot.   
> 
> Now I have a new problem... the Z axis second motor is just stuttering, not going up and down...


If you had a RAMPS board I could tell you where to put the volt meter and what to crank the numbers up to.   But most electronics boards let you control the stepper motor current.  You can crank that up a lot and not worry about hurting the motors.   As long as you can hold them in your hand for 10 or 15 seconds and not burn yourself, they are fine.   If turning up the power doesn't fix the stuttering, slow down the max feed rate and acceleration numbers.    For sure... You can make it move nicely and not lose position.

----------


## plackslayer

Stuttering was because of a failing solder I did - fixed.

Lead Screws needed new base plates printed to hold the Z Motors like 2mm further away from the frame than the threaded rods base plates - fixed.  (This could have been avoided had I just read it twice before attempting the fix lol).

Was having filament getting stuck in the hot end issues due to heat creep - my fan wasn't turning on - fixed.

Man this list of tiny issues when just wanting to upgrade to dual extrusion lol.


Now onto printing a test cube with the new parts installed and then UBL!

----------


## plackslayer

Prints just fine with a single nozzle.  Now I'd like to get UBL working to make things even better but I keep having issues.

It attempted to probe off the plate...

To get my Z probe settings I placed a small amount of grease on each nozzle and the tip of the probe.  I then pressed that into a piece of paper and using a straight edge drew the lines.  Using those lines I found that my probe is 50mm to the left of my main extruder and the 25mm to the left of my second one (so they are separated by 25 also convinently enough).  It was also measured to be exactly 5mm behind the extruders.



```
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 50  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -5  // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle]
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -0.65   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]
```

So after that I had to make the points look like this to get the sketch to compile and upload to the printer.



```
  //===========================================================================
  //========================= Unified Bed Leveling ============================
  //===========================================================================


  #define UBL_MESH_INSET 1          // Mesh inset margin on print area
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_X 10      // Don't use more than 15 points per axis, implementation limited.
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_Y GRID_MAX_POINTS_X
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_X 60       // These set the probe locations for when UBL does a 3-Point leveling
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 200      // of the mesh.
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_X 60
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_X 200
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20
  #define UBL_G26_MESH_EDITING    // Enable G26 mesh editing


#elif ENABLED(MESH_BED_LEVELING)
```


Any help in this department would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Roxy

What happens when you do a G29 P1 ?    If it completes, do a G29 T and post the results.   The 50mm X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER is rather extreme.  But depending on what we see in the T opography map, there are a number of ways to deal with the unprobed areas of the bed.

----------


## plackslayer

50mm seems odd to me as well considering Clough32 says it should be something like 27 on the Itty Bitty Flex Dual Extruder...   BUT when I measured it said 50 on the nose.

I switched my settings back to mostly the same after finding the offsets in the configuration_adv.h:   

Still using this bit:



```
#define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 50  // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -5  // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle]
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -0.65   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]
```

Changed this back to the 3 points that are just barely inside the range:



```
 //===========================================================================
  //========================= Unified Bed Leveling ============================
  //===========================================================================


  #define UBL_MESH_INSET 1          // Mesh inset margin on print area
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_X 10      // Don't use more than 15 points per axis, implementation limited.
  #define GRID_MAX_POINTS_Y GRID_MAX_POINTS_X
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_X 55       // These set the probe locations for when UBL does a 3-Point leveling
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 180      // of the mesh.
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_X 55
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_X 180
  #define UBL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20
  #define UBL_G26_MESH_EDITING    // Enable G26 mesh editing


#elif ENABLED(MESH_BED_LEVELING)
```

And then changed on the advanced page:



```
  #define UBL_MESH_MIN_X (X_MIN_POS + (UBL_MESH_INSET + 10))
  #define UBL_MESH_MAX_X (X_MAX_POS - ((UBL_MESH_INSET - 10)))
```




Using this setup I ran the G29 P1 (and subsequently G29 T) to get this map:

Bed Topography Report:
(0,9)                                                                           (9,9)
(11,309)                                                                        (309,309)
    .        .        .        .        .        .        .        .        .        .


    .        .      0.360    0.262    0.132    0.038   -0.118   -0.242   -0.430      .


    .        .      0.352    0.248    0.105   -0.020   -0.170   -0.317   -0.538      .


    .        .      0.360    0.240    0.080   -0.077   -0.247   -0.407   -0.607      .


    .        .      0.428  [ 0.230]   0.067   -0.102   -0.287   -0.477   -0.713      .


    .        .      0.357    0.200    0.045   -0.130   -0.327   -0.518   -0.740      .


    .        .      0.367    0.225    0.040   -0.145   -0.345   -0.550   -0.810      .


    .        .      0.367    0.212    0.020   -0.165   -0.402   -0.615   -0.865      .


    .        .      0.395    0.202   -0.002   -0.212   -0.415   -0.667   -0.930      .


    .        .      0.390    0.197   -0.030   -0.220   -0.495   -0.740   -1.027      .
(11,1)                                                                            (309,1)
(0,0)                                                                             (9,0)

----------


## Roxy

You have a 1.0 mm tilt from left to right.   UBL can handle that.  But you will get better results if you physically level your bed.    You can use G29 P1 U T  to get points spread out on the outside edges of the bed.  Get enough points that you can see what the current situation is, and then make the adjustment and repeat.   And... because of the large tilt and large offset...  It would be wise to double check your Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER number.   It is very possible that once you physically level your bed, you will have trouble printing a small object in the center of the bed.   Please verify you can still do that.

When you have it physically as level as you can get it... Reprobe with a G29 P1  and then do a G29 P3  T   twice to fill in the unprobed areas.   Then a G29 A,   G29 F,   G29 S1   

At this point, you want to validate the mesh pattern with a G26 command  (with parameters to tune it to your machine) and then edit any less than perfect areas with a G29 P4 R command.

----------


## plackslayer

I'll post pictures tonight - maybe I'm measuring it wrong - who knows.  I've been known to do stranger things...

----------


## Roxy

The Topology map is probably correct.   Try to level the bed using the command up above.  And then proceed with the mesh generation using G29 P1    
We can make it work with what you have.  But if we level the bed, things will work better.

----------


## plackslayer

Leveling the bed now using your guidance.  It's much easier than the crappy level I was using.

Here are a couple photos of the 50 mm offset and a small mod I did to help keep the x-carriage from sagging.

----------


## plackslayer

About to do the G26 steps:

Starting with this map


Bed Topography Report:
(0,9)                                                                           (9,9)
(11,309)                                                                        (309,309)
  0.040    0.040    0.040    0.073    0.090    0.092    0.110    0.083    0.070    0.070


  0.012    0.012    0.012    0.033    0.060    0.058    0.055    0.028   -0.005   -0.005


 -0.015   -0.015   -0.015   -0.007    0.030    0.023    0.000   -0.027   -0.080   -0.080


 -0.022   -0.022   -0.022    0.005    0.017    0.002   -0.015   -0.080   -0.120   -0.120


 -0.010   -0.010   -0.010  [ 0.012]   0.023    0.000   -0.017   -0.077   -0.150   -0.150


 -0.010   -0.010   -0.010    0.020    0.028    0.002   -0.027   -0.090   -0.150   -0.150


 -0.005   -0.005   -0.005    0.025    0.033    0.005   -0.022   -0.095   -0.155   -0.155


  0.007    0.007    0.007    0.023    0.028    0.010   -0.027   -0.092   -0.140   -0.140


  0.025    0.025    0.025    0.028    0.033    0.010    0.002   -0.077   -0.115   -0.115


  0.030    0.030    0.030    0.050    0.063    0.055    0.043   -0.010   -0.017   -0.017
(11,1)                                                                            (309,1)
(0,0)                                                                             (9,0)



20170708_174916 by plackslayer79, on Flickr

20170708_174823 by plackslayer79, on Flickr

20170708_174811 by plackslayer79, on Flickr

20170704_121719 by plackslayer79, on Flickr

----------


## Roxy

Yeah...  Those mesh number look good.   You won't have a problem getting good adhesion with your first layer.     Also...   If you turn on the Z-BabyStepping and Double-Click-for-Babystepping,  it makes it super easy to always get a good first layer.

----------


## plackslayer

I have the Z-BabyStepping and Double-Click-for-Babystepping on.  Makes it easy.

I'm having ABS adhesion issues with this old ABS spool, but I'm not worried.

I need to mess with slic3r settings to get that and a few other things fixed.

It prints and I'm happy.

Just got done printing a second spool holder so I can now move into the dual setup.

----------

